# NGD: Chapman Ghost Fret



## ExtremophileElite (Dec 26, 2015)

My wonderful wife surprised me with this yesterday for Christmas. I'd been checking these out online for a little while now, but couldn't really find too much information/reviews on them except for what was made available by Rob Chapman himself.

Really light guitar in relation to its size. I own a Gibson Explorer and RD that are much, much heavier. Neck is really thin and comfortable. Fret edges are filed and not sharp. It does have some neck dive, but I half expected that. I was pleased find that this guitar was loaded with Seymour Duncans rather than the Chapman Passive Aggressive pups. Quality was pretty much on par with anything coming out of Korea. The Hipshot bridge and locking tuners are a big +1 for me. The placement of the tuning keys make it a little awkward to tune if you're playing standing up, but I guess I just need to get used to it. 

Sounds great through my 5150iii. Excels at super heavy tones and does a great job with cleans, due to the coil-tap. 

I may not be the biggest fan of the man himself, but I'll definitely say that I'm impressed with this offering.


----------



## WolleK (Dec 26, 2015)

Pretty sexy guitar.


----------



## AdenM (Dec 26, 2015)

Definitely one of the better models he's put out! Looks awesome, HNGD.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 26, 2015)

That is one slick explorer. Its simple and gorgeous. Happy NGD!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 26, 2015)

Congrats man!


----------



## oppgulp (Dec 26, 2015)

Happy new guitar day!


----------



## StrmRidr (Dec 26, 2015)

HNGD! I really want to try one of these. I really like the natural one.


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 26, 2015)

Man, that is sharp!! Congrats!


----------



## amonb (Dec 26, 2015)

Always wanted an explorer after seeing Devin Townsend rock one in the late nineties. That looks fantastic, happy NGD!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 27, 2015)

ExtremophileElite said:


> ...Hipshot Chinese made standard no-brand bridge...



Fixed that right up for ya... Sure is a nice looking guitar though.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Dec 27, 2015)

This man knows what's up ^^


----------



## will_shred (Dec 27, 2015)

I never understood the hate for Rob Chapman, it seems to be a pretty popular opinion. To me he just seems like a guy who has a kick ass music career that anyone of us would love to have, and genuinely loves what he does. 

but anyway, that's a sexy guitar. HNGD.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Dec 27, 2015)

Pikka Bird said:


> Fixed that right up for ya... Sure is a nice looking guitar though.



Well that's really disappointing. Wonder why he'd advertise it as such.


----------



## Sleazy_D (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks dope


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice looking guitar. 

What do you mean about the placement of the tuning keys? They look like they're pretty normal to me. You mean you don't like the rev HS, or is there something going on with them I'm missing?


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Dec 27, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> Nice looking guitar.
> 
> What do you mean about the placement of the tuning keys? They look like they're pretty normal to me. You mean you don't like the rev HS, or is there something going on with them I'm missing?


It's just the reverse headstock. I got used to it after playing the guitar for awhile longer.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm kinda GAS'ing for one of these! 
They look so cool


----------



## ZERO1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Is it really a hipshot bridge knock off? Because I was able to find this on thier site. Stainless Hardtail Bridge > Store > Hipshot Products . looks like it but the chapman one is black. can anyone confirm?

edit: upon further inspection they are different. Is there anything that can be done because it is clearly false advertising.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Dec 28, 2015)

ZERO1 said:


> Is it really a hipshot bridge knock off? Because I was able to find this on thier site. Stainless Hardtail Bridge > Store > Hipshot Products . looks like it but the chapman one is black. can anyone confirm?
> 
> edit: upon further inspection they are different. Is there anything that can be done because it is clearly false advertising.


It's hard to tell from my pictures, but the saddles on my bridge are angled up. Or at least thats an observation I remember making. I can look when I get home and post a picture. The Hipshot bridge appears to have saddles that are parallel to the bridge itself. Hard to tell if this is correct, but it sure looks it. 

Also, if you look at the screws that mount the bridge to the guitar, the Hipshot appears to use 3 screws whereas mine has 5. 

I think I'm going to reach out to Chapman Guitars to see what they say.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Dec 28, 2015)

ZERO1 said:


> edit: upon further inspection they are different. Is there anything that can be done because it is clearly false advertising.



I just emailed them. It's really late in the evening in the U.K. so obviously I won't get an answer anytime soon.


----------



## ZERO1 (Dec 28, 2015)

ExtremophileElite said:


> I just emailed them. It's really late in the evening in the U.K. so obviously I won't get an answer anytime soon.


cool keep us updated. I am really interested in getting one of these as well, but if it doesn't come with whats advertised then I might not.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah, on the site it plainly says it's a Hipshot. I'm curious to see what their response is.


----------



## TGOD (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow, I didn't even know these existed. Those things look fantastic for the money.

If I had to choose one explorer in place of getting a 70's Gibson E/2, this one just looks too good to pass up for the price. No idea how I hadn't heard of these yet.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 28, 2015)

ZERO1 said:


> Is it really a hipshot bridge knock off? Because I was able to find this on thier site. Stainless Hardtail Bridge > Store > Hipshot Products . looks like it but the chapman one is black. can anyone confirm?
> 
> edit: upon further inspection they are different. Is there anything that can be done because it is clearly false advertising.



What? Those look nothing alike. That one is just the Hipshot version of the standard hardtail principle (bent baseplete). The Ghost Fret has a cast base where the saddles rest in a recess. Also, the saddles themselves have round string holes. What people usually think of when they hear "Hipshot bridge" is something similar with the saddles nestled in a recess, but the outline of the baseplate is the main telltale sign. And the saddles look sleeker too, with slits for the strings to pass through rather than wide round holes.

I've commented about this fact on all the Chapman videos where they're advertised as Hipshot equipped (which is all of them) but none of the big Youtubers reply to anything after the comments start piling up beyond a certain amount.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah, the bridge on that guitar and a Hipshot bridge are night and day different. They're both bridges, but that's where the similarities end. The only thing I can think of is that maybe Hipshot is doing an oem thing for them, and only them?


----------



## vkw619 (Dec 29, 2015)

This looks awesome! I've had some major GAS for an Explorer and the Chapmans really caught my eye. Is there any major gripes you have with it after playing it a while? Hows the neck profile?


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Dec 29, 2015)

vkw619 said:


> This looks awesome! I've had some major GAS for an Explorer and the Chapmans really caught my eye. Is there any major gripes you have with it after playing it a while? Hows the neck profile?


Well, besides the possible non-hipshot bridge issue, I really like it. I am having a slight issue with tuning, but I think it could just be from the string(s) binding at the nut. Or maybe it's the bridge....hmmmm...

The neck is a very thin C shape. Very smooth on the back. Almost reminds me of a Prestige Super Wizard, but maybe not as flat. Awesome fret access.

One thing to note is that this model is advertised with Chapman branded pickups. In YouTube videos Rob states that earlier versions of the guitar come with a Seymour Duncan Distortion / '59 combo, which is what I have. Not too sure how the Chapman pickups will sound.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 29, 2015)

Haha jesus, that false advertising. That's not right, it's definitely not a hipshot production model bridge...


----------



## ZERO1 (Dec 29, 2015)

any updates? Have they responded to your message?


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Dec 29, 2015)

ZERO1 said:


> any updates? Have they responded to your message?


*Greetings!

Due to the volume of emails we receive, there may be a delay in responding to your request. We&#8217;re a small team and therefore can&#8217;t always respond to every request, but we do try!

Regards

Chapman Guitars Customer Service*

I decided to contact Hipshot to see if they have any insight as to whats going on. I emailed them earlier today and have not heard anything as of yet.


----------



## ZERO1 (Dec 29, 2015)

hopefully chapman guitars responds. if not them then hopefully hipshot


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 29, 2015)

Are the tuners at least hipshot as advertised? Its hard to tell from the pictures. Its definitely not cool about the bridge, I would ask for a small partial refund at least.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Dec 29, 2015)

downburst82 said:


> Are the tuners at least hipshot as advertised? Its hard to tell from the pictures. Its definitely not cool about the bridge, I would ask for a small partial refund at least.


The tuners appear to be as advertised. I'm just hoping that Chapman responds. It would be extremely poor customer service if they didn't.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Dec 30, 2015)

ZERO1 said:


> any updates? Have they responded to your message?


I still haven't heard from Chapman Guitars, but Hipshot responded to me. They have confirmed that the bridge on my guitar is NOT a Hipshot product. 

I am starting to have a think that Chapman is not going to respond to me. Any ideas to where I should go from here?


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Dec 30, 2015)

Pardon me if it was mentioned, but where was it bought from? You could contact the dealer. Otherwise, if it plays and sounds good, you could just take the hit. Not ideal, and totally understandable if that's not an option for you, but those are the two options I see.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Dec 30, 2015)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Pardon me if it was mentioned, but where was it bought from? You could contact the dealer. Otherwise, if it plays and sounds good, you could just take the hit. Not ideal, and totally understandable if that's not an option for you, but those are the two options I see.


It was bought from Riff City Guitar Outlet from Minnesota. I just can't accept that Chapman would advertise name brand stuff on their guitar and not deliver. The guy from Hipshot also emailed Chapman Guitars and he said he will keep me posted. I'm probably going to call the dealer, but I'm not sure what they can do besides offer me a refund. 

P.S. I live in Texas but I'm a native Rhode Islander. Bristol.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Dec 30, 2015)

That's mostly all that can be done. A refund, I mean. It is false advertising, and I would see about a partial refund since what you paid for isn't what you got. Or consider it close to even since you got one of the axes with SD's and not foreign weird stuff. 

Also, cheers from your home state! I live right on the border to mass. (Legit, I look out my back window and can see Mass. lol)


----------



## Tisca (Dec 30, 2015)

> I was pleased find that this guitar was loaded with Seymour Duncans rather than the Chapman Passive Aggressive pups.



That's a first batch thing only. Later ones will come with Chappypuppies. While it's a cool thing to offer real Duncans to early customers for the same price, it kinda makes me not want to buy one if I decide to get one after the first batch is sold out.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Dec 30, 2015)

Tisca said:


> That's a first batch thing only. Later ones will come with Chappypuppies. While it's a cool thing to offer real Duncans to early customers for the same price, it kinda makes me not want to buy one if I decide to get one after the first batch is sold out.


Yeah, if mine had the Chapman pups I would have almost certainly swapped them out.


----------



## austink (Dec 30, 2015)

That is some serious bs about the bridge. Chapman is giving away these guitars to the popular youtube guitar players and they all say it is a hipshot bridge too. If the guitar plays well, I would try to have the shop pay for shipping both ways and have them install a real hipshot bridge.


edit: I hopped over to the chapman forum to see if anyone there figured out it was not a real hipshot, but just ended up laughing so much with the posts over there. One post was telling the op to be careful when restringing as you can lose the locking posts when fully unscrewing the locking "knob". Another poster said Floyd Rose was a bad designer because he lost his string locking insert blocks from his saddle when he fully undid the bolts when restringing.


----------



## Spectivum (Dec 30, 2015)

I tried the ML7 the other day and it did have a real Hipshot so this might only affect the Ghost Fret.


----------



## patdavidmusic (Dec 30, 2015)

looks ace, grats buddy!
I have the first chapman, wow they have come so far


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 30, 2015)

Spectivum said:


> I tried the ML7 the other day and it did have a real Hipshot so this might only affect the Ghost Fret.



Both of the ML-7 variants come with proper Hipshots, and are advertised as such. The ML-3 Modern (the Tele shape) has this same bridge, but it's advertised as a "Chapman &#8216;Hard Tail Deluxe&#8217; bridge", which is way more honest, though it's still just one of those cheap Chinese dealios you cen get for a few bucks on eBay. Those are actually quite all right, all said and done. It's the false advertisement of these that's a huge problem. 

... but I'm surprised at the amount of people who can't tell them apart (as seen in this very thread). So the "night and day" difference people claim to hear between Hipshot and stock bridges seems like a bit of snake oil brought on by people's desire to hear what they want to hear, hm?


----------



## deftones-88 (Dec 31, 2015)

HNGD - I really want one of these, in that finish too. Not sure I dig the headstock though. Looks a little out of place. It may grow on me. 

I'm curious to know how the body feel compared to your explorer? Apparently its slightly smaller than your average design. I was worried it would feel ... like a toy.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Dec 31, 2015)

deftones-88 said:


> HNGD - I really want one of these, in that finish too. Not sure I dig the headstock though. Looks a little out of place. It may grow on me.
> 
> I'm curious to know how the body feel compared to your explorer? Apparently its slightly smaller than your average design. I was worried it would feel ... like a toy.


IMHO it does not feel like a toy. I would say it's about 2 lbs lighter than my Gibson Explorer. I know it has a smaller body but I really can't tell much of a difference in 'feel'. I would probably have to play them in succession to notice.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Dec 31, 2015)

Pikka Bird said:


> I'm surprised at the amount of people who can't tell them apart (as seen in this very thread). So the "night and day" difference people claim to hear between Hipshot and stock bridges seems like a bit of snake oil brought on by people's desire to hear what they want to hear, hm?



I think a lot of it is that some people don't know _exactly_ what a Hipshot bridge is. Take me, for example. I have heard of Hipshot. I know they have a reputation of quality. I have even looked at a Hipshot replacement bridge for my 7-string Gibraltar, but have never looked at a hardtail. Take that in addition to the fact the tuners on that guitar are labeled "Hipshot" and I wouldn't have any reason to believe that it wasn't genuine. But I think the biggest thing is that yes, if a manufacturer says there's a Hipshot bridge on there, I am probably going to believe it. If Gibson advertises a guitar to have BurstBuckers, I'm going to assume there's BurstBuckers in there. I mean don't get me wrong, I can tell the difference between... let's say an Original Floyd Rose vs a cheap knock-off...but I'm just not familiar with Hipshot visually.

It just sucks that a company would flat out lie about what they put on their instruments.


----------



## Enderlyn (Dec 31, 2015)

> It just sucks that a company would flat out lie about what they put on their instruments.



It could be a simple mistake in the marketing copy. I've seen it a number of times from major manufacturers (Fender, in particular) and reviewers often just quote it verbatim, mistakes and all.

I went back and looked at the video where he showed off the prototype. Just a bit after three minutes in, he referred to the bridge just as a "hardtail" and not a Hipshot:

https://youtu.be/ezkrLTxKnVg

My guess it really was just a marketing screwup and not deliberately trying to put one over on everyone, which would be pretty stupid since it would pretty obvious to people familiar with Hipshot bridges and a deliberate lie would catch up to you pretty quickly.



> I am having a slight issue with tuning



This one worries me a little. I've been looking at getting one of these, but have held off until there are more reviews out there. Is it a particular string that you're having problems with or is the tuning unstable in general?


----------



## ZERO1 (Dec 31, 2015)

any update on chapmans end?


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Dec 31, 2015)

Enderlyn said:


> This one worries me a little. I've been looking at getting one of these, but have held off until there are more reviews out there. Is it a particular string that you're having problems with or is the tuning unstable in general?



I have had a little trouble with the 3rd (G) string. I haven't tried to remedy the problem yet, so it could be something very minor.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Dec 31, 2015)

ZERO1 said:


> any update on chapmans end?


I haven't heard a thing. I think Hipshot stands a better chance at receiving a reply first. I will follow up with my contact at Hipshot on Monday.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Dec 31, 2015)

Enderlyn said:


> I went back and looked at the video where he showed off the prototype. Just a bit after three minutes in, he referred to the bridge just as a "hardtail" and not a Hipshot:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KZCmx3MdWM

At about the 7:50 mark Rob Chapman himself says that it has Hipshot parts. Now while he doesn't specifically say: 'bridge', one can make an assumption that his plural use of the word meant more than one Hipshot product on it.


----------



## ZERO1 (Dec 31, 2015)

this thread is becoming super interesting. can't wait so see how it gets resolved


----------



## manu80 (Jan 1, 2016)

Chapman Guitars Ghost Fret Sat Blue - Thomann UK

doesn't say hipshot. Could they've changed the specs at the last minute in the factory to save on cost (just a naive idea, you never know...)
Must admit this axe is growing on me.....


----------



## deftones-88 (Jan 1, 2016)

I really struggle to see there being any malice in the advertisement of the guitar. It should probably state 'Hipshot style bridge'. Maybe some miscommunication with the IT department? 

Otherwise, has anyone taken it off and had a look at its branding?


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 1, 2016)

manu80 said:


> Chapman Guitars Ghost Fret Sat Blue - Thomann UK
> 
> doesn't say hipshot. Could they've changed the specs at the last minute in the factory to save on cost (just a naive idea, you never know...)
> Must admit this axe is growing on me.....



Ghost Fret | Chapman Guitars
on the official site it says hipshot hardtail bridge.


----------



## Enderlyn (Jan 1, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KZCmx3MdWM
> 
> At about the 7:50 mark Rob Chapman himself says that it has Hipshot parts. Now while he doesn't specifically say: 'bridge', one can make an assumption that his plural use of the word meant more than one Hipshot product on it.



Hadn't seen that video before. Can't believe I'm Zaprudering a guitar video, but he does look at the tuners and then to the bridge when he says Hipshot parts.

Still willing to give them the benefit of the doubt and that it was just an honest mistake in the marketing copy, though. I've certainly made a few of those with my own company.

Hopefully they'll respond to you next week after all of the holiday/New Year madness is done and everyone is back at work.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 1, 2016)

what about pre prod specs, and then change in factory for cost reason ?


----------



## MoJoToJo (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't follow the guy but pretty sure he is touring USA this month, grab him by the old nutsack & ask him up close & personal "whats the story on my Hipshot Mr Monkey Lord?"


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 1, 2016)

manu80 said:


> what about pre prod specs, and then change in factory for cost reason ?


I'm sure that specs are always subject to change, but should always be disclosed.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Did chapman finally respond?


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 4, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> Did chapman finally respond?


No, they have not. I just sent another email to Hipshot to see if Chapman has responded to them. I guess I might send Chapman another email.

EDIT: Hipshot responded already (Clearly they understand customer service):

"Nothing at all. They use some of our products, however the orders are placed by the overseas manufacturer. "


----------



## rifftrauma (Jan 4, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> No, they have not. I just sent another email to Hipshot to see if Chapman has responded to them. I guess I might send Chapman another email.
> 
> EDIT: Hipshot responded already (Clearly they understand customer service):
> 
> "Nothing at all. They use some of our products, however the orders are placed by the overseas manufacturer. "



Do you know if the GF bridge has the same route as a Hipshot? Could you do a swap? They're running around $50 on Musicians Friend right now. I understand the principle, but it may be an option just to swap them out right?


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 4, 2016)

rifftrauma said:


> Do you know if the GF bridge has the same route as a Hipshot? Could you do a swap? They're running around $50 on Musicians Friend right now. I understand the principle, but it may be an option just to swap them out right?


Unfortunately, I do not know if they would swap out cleanly. It's definitely crossed my mind to swap them out, but want to hear from Chapman Guitars before I make any modifications to the guitar.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 4, 2016)

rifftrauma said:


> Do you know if the GF bridge has the same route as a Hipshot? Could you do a swap? They're running around $50 on Musicians Friend right now. I understand the principle, but it may be an option just to swap them out right?



Not a chance.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 4, 2016)

manu80 said:


> Chapman Guitars Ghost Fret Sat Blue - Thomann UK
> 
> doesn't say hipshot. Could they've changed the specs at the last minute in the factory to save on cost (just a naive idea, you never know...)
> Must admit this axe is growing on me.....



Dragon skin case ? That's shadier than pretending having a hipshot bridge or not.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 4, 2016)

I wonder if there is a way to contact chapman quicker? I think if they post a video soon I will post the link to this thread in the comments. And hopefully he reads it since he does respond to comments sometimes.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 4, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> I wonder if there is a way to contact chapman quicker? I think if they post a video soon I will post the link to this thread in the comments. And hopefully he reads it since he does respond to comments sometimes.


On the official Rob Chapman forum I found a person who said he has regular contact with Rob Chapman. They made a somewhat impromptu 'Customer Service Department' after some faulty ML-1's made it out into the market in 2010. 

Chapman Guitars Customer Services | Rob Chapman Forum

I looked at his profile and it said the last time he logged in was nearly 3 month ago. I made a username and everything but never messaged him. Figured it would go unanswered.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 4, 2016)

maybe it's like the jackson JS327Q bridge, pure rip off of the hipshot and the real one fits like a glove...


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 4, 2016)

manu80 said:


> maybe it's like the jackson JS327Q bridge, pure rip off of the hipshot and the real one fits like a glove...


But from what I can tell, Hipshot doesn't make a black hardtail bridge. Or at least I could not find one on their site.


----------



## austink (Jan 4, 2016)

Have reached out to riff city yet? They are the ones who sold you the guitar and are way more capable of doing something about it. If you are going for validation from chapman saying that they are falsely advertising (something we already know) that is one thing, but hitting up the dealer can actually see you get a partial refund.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 4, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> But from what I can tell, Hipshot doesn't make a black hardtail bridge. Or at least I could not find one on their site.



???






I think it's lame that Chapman's hasn't gotten back to you, but what is your desired outcome? A new Hipshot bridge is $60. Would you be trying to get that amount comped, seeing if a Hipshot is retrofit?


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 4, 2016)

feraledge said:


> ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a good question. the desired outcome. I think he would like to compensated for the bridge. But chapman guitars should make things right. Clearly it is false advertising. So all future ghostfrets should come with the right bridge or the price shoulder be lowered. I know that probably won't happen but it's hopeful thinking.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 4, 2016)

Maybe Email Andertons and ask them. It is also stated on Andertons site the Ghost Fret has a Hipshot bridge.

Lee Anderton is part owner of Chapman guitars as well. Doubt you'll get Lee himself but may get an answer.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 4, 2016)

I guess I got confused. One bridge on their site is described as a 'Hardtail Guitar Bridge' and the ones pictured above are called a '6 String Fixed.'


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 4, 2016)

As for the desired outcome....I really don't know. It would be awesome if I got a Hipshot on there free of charge. I mean, its supposed to have one. I really just want to hear from Chapman Guitars.


----------



## austink (Jan 4, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> As for the desired outcome....I really don't know. It would be awesome if I got a Hipshot on there free of charge. I mean, its supposed to have one. I really just want to hear from Chapman Guitars.



If that is your desired outcome, you need to be talking to the dealer. Anytime I have had issues with any products, contacting corporate does nothing. The dealer is the link between the customer and the company and they are the ones that took your money. Riff city bought those guitars at some low price then sold it to you advertising it as a hipshot bridge. If they were ignorant to it not being a hipshot that is their issue as they are the ones selling it as such. 

It would be different if it was purchased direct, but at this point trying to get it resolved via chapman is an exercise is frustration. If it is an altruistic endeavor to get chapman to change their website that is cool but that won't get you a new bridge.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 4, 2016)

austink said:


> If that is your desired outcome, you need to be talking to the dealer. Anytime I have had issues with any products, contacting corporate does nothing. The dealer is the link between the customer and the company and they are the ones that took your money. Riff city bought those guitars at some low price then sold it to you advertising it as a hipshot bridge. If they were ignorant to it not being a hipshot that is their issue as they are the ones selling it as such.
> 
> It would be different if it was purchased direct, but at this point trying to get it resolved via chapman is an exercise is frustration. If it is an altruistic endeavor to get chapman to change their website that is cool but that won't get you a new bridge.


I took your advice and called the dealer. They took my information and are going to do some research. He made it a point to tell me that he was actually going to work on this and not just brush it under the rug, which I appreciate. He also mentioned the same thing that someone else mentioned earlier, in that Hipshot/Chapman might have made a deal to put these bridges in the Ghost Fret. That was all speculation of course, but it makes sense.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 4, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> I took your advice and called the dealer. They took my information and are going to do some research. He made it a point to tell me that he was actually going to work on this and not just brush it under the rug, which I appreciate. He also mentioned the same thing that someone else mentioned earlier, in that Hipshot/Chapman might have made a deal to put these bridges in the Ghost Fret. That was all speculation of course, but it makes sense.



let us know how that goes. I am really eager to hear from chapman though.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 6, 2016)

Maybe you got one of the first ones/prototypes before they started switching the hardware over to hipshot? Given the fact that you have the duncans in it as opposed to the passive aggressive pups (that's seriously the best name ever for a pickup) kinda makes it seem like that's what happened. Other than that, if its comfortable, who cares?


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 6, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Maybe you got one of the first ones/prototypes before they started switching the hardware over to hipshot? Given the fact that you have the duncans in it as opposed to the passive aggressive pups (that's seriously the best name ever for a pickup) kinda makes it seem like that's what happened. Other than that, if its comfortable, who cares?


That is a pretty cool name for a pickup, I can't deny that. The Guitar in all other pictures and interviews shows the same bridge that is on my Ghost Fret but it is described as a Hipshot. 

What matters is that Chapman has advertised a name brand piece of equipment, but failed to deliver it. Lets me ask you this: If you went on Musician's Friend and ordered a Hipshot bridge but they sent you a no-name bridge, what would you do? 

Money was paid for an advertised product, the product was not as advertised.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 6, 2016)

The ghost fret has never had a hipshot brisge. It always have the Chinese copy of it. So in that department they are not going to deliver you with a new one. And since you had the hipshot tunners, then the "hipshot hardware" part of the equation is already there.

Problem is that these chinese copies are meant to function and "look" like hipshots, and often people refer to them as "hipshot bridge" as a way to refer to this kind of construction/look, instead of saying "hipshot STYLE bridge" as a more accurate way to describe them. These are the same bridges LTD and Washburn Solar guitars are now using

And honestly I dont understand why people had such a hard time to identify the differences between the two????? I wrote down the same differences in another tread here, I think it was on the Solar guitar?

You dont need to be a guitar expert to notice them out, once you have seen a guitar with real hipshot bridge, you can notice them out quite easily. Plus I though this forum was a bit more of gear nerds heheh


So here are the differences, and please learn is not hard:

HIPSHOT







CHINESE COPY (and others similar to it)






main difference if you cant still notice them out is that the Hipshot is "round and pretty", Chinese is "square and ugly", also the Chinese is all black (glossy), while Hipshot is more like graphite-ish (mate black-ish) but the big difference is that they have chrome screws and coils





PRETTY ROUND AND SILVER SCREWS + COILS





UGGLY SQUARE AND ALL BLACK


----------



## potatohead (Jan 6, 2016)

I think it was a typo in the original adverts and it was actually supposed to say Hipsh!t bridge


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 6, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> The ghost fret has never had a hipshot brisge. It always have the Chinese copy of it. So in that department they are not going to deliver you with a new one. And since you had the hipshot tunners, then the "hipshot hardware" part of the equation is already there.
> 
> Problem is that these chinese copies are meant to function and "look" like hipshots, and often people refer to them as "hipshot bridge" as a way to refer to this kind of construction/look, instead of saying "hipshot STYLE bridge" as a more accurate way to describe them. These are the same bridges LTD and Washburn Solar guitars are now using
> 
> ...


I'd like to think that everybody that follows this thread understand the difference between the two, or at least they do now. The problem still remains that they are calling it a Hipshot bridge. They're rightfully calling the tuners Hipshot tuners. They're not calling them Schaller or Sperzel. If they're going to say Hipshot bridge then that's what it needs to be, or at least say Hipshot inspired, Hipshot style, or Hipshot knockoff.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 6, 2016)

PS I've been GASing for an AW-7 and that didn't help.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 6, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> I'd like to think that everybody that follows this thread understand the difference between the two, or at least they do now. The problem still remains that they are calling it a Hipshot bridge. They're rightfully calling the tuners Hipshot tuners. They're not calling them Schaller or Sperzel. If they're going to say Hipshot bridge then that's what it needs to be, or at least say Hipshot inspired, Hipshot style, or Hipshot knockoff.



Yeah, I think the point he was making is that people tend to use the term Hipshot as a generic reference to any bridge of that type. Like how if I say, "hand me a Kleenex" I don't literally mean I won't accept a Kirkland Brand Facial Tissue. And so it's possible that Chapman is referring to this as a Hipshot bridge in the way I may refer to a facial tissue as a Kleenex. 

That being said, it's still false advertising, and they should stop doing it.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 6, 2016)

^^ that

also some brands would put "hipshot hardware" prob refering just to the tunners, but not the bridge and ppl might think its the bridge too


Also I was trying to show a visual example because people doesnt seem to notice the differences. I know the ghost fret doesnt have a hipshot and some places they might advertise differently. See yourself who though you were getting the hipshot when a quick look at a pic would had tell you that its a chinese copy. And like you others here dont seem to know the difference, from your tread, from the Washburn Solar tread, and others. So Im trying to show reference to identify them.

Sadly I dont think Chapman guitars would do anything for you as you didnt buy it from them. But it would be good for them to change their info not only on their site, but on the info they send to their buyers stores. Like someone else already said, you need to deal with the store you by it from, and if you can, take a snapshot of the add page on their site before they change the info of the guitar. You might get a small discount, a hipshot bridge is not that expensive either. But I recon go for the store you buy it from, see if you can score a new bridge


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 7, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> ^^ that
> 
> also some brands would put "hipshot hardware" prob refering just to the tunners, but not the bridge and ppl might think its the bridge too
> 
> ...


You're right that I wasn't aware of what a Hipshot bridge truly looked like before I received the guitar as a gift. I also wouldn't have thought I needed to verify any of the advertised parts, but I suppose you live and you learn. 

I did contact the store I bought it from and they are supposed to get back with me. I will follow up with them if I don't hear anything back by Monday. 

At this point I'm okay with Chapman not doing anything for me. I would at least like them to acknowledge whats going on and then we can take it from there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2016)

It should just be called a "hardtail" bridge. That's pretty much what it is; an unbranded hardtail bridge.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jan 7, 2016)

Yeah, no. In all promos people say specifically hipshot bridge. I'm wondering if the spec just called for hipshot and nobody really looked into it and just assumed it was a hipshot, despite clearly not being one. At the very least it does need to be fixed. It should also be said that pretty much all promo images aren't clear enough to make out the bridge, and in regards to OP, somebody (assuming they know less about guitars) bought it for them, so they should be able to trust the spec sheet.

I'm really curious how this will turn out so I'll keep my eye on this thread.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 7, 2016)

the picture in the online stores/chapman website are clear enough. I have never seen a ghost fret or a chapman guitar in person, but I knew pretty easy with a first glance that the bridge wasnt a hipshot due to the differences I explained above.

But yeah someone mess up the spec sheets, and if you dont know the differences you can get badly informed. Im also curious to see how this would work out too


----------



## deftones-88 (Jan 7, 2016)

I wonder if the people advertising the guitar on the website understand what "hipshot" is. It's quite possible they believe that Hipshot refers to the style of the bridge without actually realising that Hipshot is a brand. 

Possible, but unlikely.


----------



## Matt08642 (Jan 7, 2016)

Why is everyone here brownnosing the sites/chapman so hard?


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 7, 2016)

Matt08642 said:


> Why is everyone here brownnosing the sites/chapman so hard?


How are we "brown-nosing" anyone?


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 8, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> How are we "brown-nosing" anyone?



I agree. They are advertising something and his guitar did not come with said hardware. I would be mad as well. With that I am also a potential buyer of this guitar and would like to place an order, but not until this gets resolved.


----------



## runbirdman (Jan 8, 2016)

I tend to place more faith in spec sheets than I do pictures of the guitar I'm buying unless I'm buying from Sweetwater and I can see my actual instrument. Guiatrs fo through so many stages of development and mockups that to me the spec sheet is where the manufacturer has to everything right. The fact that the spec sheet says "Hipshot" bridge, when it's in fact a copy, is an inexcusable error. If I paid for a PRS with \m/ pickups and my guitar arrived with covered Entwistles, I'd be pissed. It drives me crazy that mistakes like this are fixable but due to the convoluted relationship between a brand to manufacturer to reseller to customer a lot of times it's hard to see where the mistake originated. Also, would this not be an issue for Hipshot the company? A brand is using the Hipshot name to make the instrument more appealing. For some, a Hipshot is a dealbreaker and I think Hipshot has to pride themselves on that.


----------



## Matt08642 (Jan 8, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> How are we "brown-nosing" anyone?



It's just striking me as odd that a lot of posts here are saying things like "maybe you got a prototype" "maybe every site including his own unknowingly listed the wrong specs" etc.

I think it's just false advertising, it's strange seeing people here making excuses on behalf of Rob Chapman, Andertons, other sites, etc.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Matt08642 said:


> It's just striking me as odd that a lot of posts here are saying things like "maybe you got a prototype" "maybe every site including his own unknowingly listed the wrong specs" etc.
> 
> I think it's just false advertising, it's strange seeing people here making excuses on behalf of Rob Chapman, Andertons, other sites, etc.


Oh ok sorry I misunderstood you. I agree with what you are saying though. If it helps any I actually sent Rob direct message on youtube with a link to this thread. It is a long shot, but hopefully he will respond.


----------



## blacai (Jan 8, 2016)

HNGD!
I need to find a wife like yours ...


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 8, 2016)

I always thought the cheap Chinese bridges were more copies of/inspired by of the prs bridge, they don't really look anything like the hipshots.

Sorry best pic I can find right now






As I said before you should ask for a partial refund at least. They cant advertise it as having a $60-$100 piece of hardware and then bait and switch for a $5-$10 piece.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 8, 2016)

Matt08642 said:


> It's just striking me as odd that a lot of posts here are saying things like "maybe you got a prototype" "maybe every site including his own unknowingly listed the wrong specs" etc.
> 
> I think it's just false advertising, it's strange seeing people here making excuses on behalf of Rob Chapman, Andertons, other sites, etc.


I misinterpreted what you said before. I definitely agree with you.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 8, 2016)

runbirdman said:


> I tend to place more faith in spec sheets than I do pictures of the guitar I'm buying unless I'm buying from Sweetwater and I can see my actual instrument. Guiatrs fo through so many stages of development and mockups that to me the spec sheet is where the manufacturer has to everything right. The fact that the spec sheet says "Hipshot" bridge, when it's in fact a copy, is an inexcusable error. If I paid for a PRS with \m/ pickups and my guitar arrived with covered Entwistles, I'd be pissed. It drives me crazy that mistakes like this are fixable but due to the convoluted relationship between a brand to manufacturer to reseller to customer a lot of times it's hard to see where the mistake originated. Also, would this not be an issue for Hipshot the company? A brand is using the Hipshot name to make the instrument more appealing. For some, a Hipshot is a dealbreaker and I think Hipshot has to pride themselves on that.



I agree with you 100% in regards to the spec sheet. I might send another email to Hipshot asking them if they are going to pursue the issue any further. If I were the company I wouldn't want people to think that a knock-off bridge is a representation of my product and quality.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 8, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> If it helps any I actually sent Rob direct message on youtube with a link to this thread. It is a long shot, but hopefully he will respond.



I appreciate you taking the time to help me. Being that you are a potential buyer, I know you are partially doing it for your own benefit but I am thankful for your efforts nonetheless.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jan 8, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> the picture in the online stores/chapman website are clear enough. I have never seen a ghost fret or a chapman guitar in person, but I knew pretty easy with a first glance that the bridge wasnt a hipshot due to the differences I explained above.
> 
> But yeah someone mess up the spec sheets, and if you dont know the differences you can get badly informed. Im also curious to see how this would work out too



Oh yeah, I went onto the chapman guitars page and there are some definite giveaway shots. Most shots of it I saw were sort of grainy and you couldn't make out any real details of the bridge. The close up shots on their site, especially the natural finish one, are beyond obvious.



> It's just striking me as odd that a lot of posts here are saying things like "maybe you got a prototype" "maybe every site including his own unknowingly listed the wrong specs" etc.
> 
> I think it's just false advertising, it's strange seeing people here making excuses on behalf of Rob Chapman, Andertons, other sites, etc.



I never meant to absolve them of any wrongdoing, if I'm one you're talking about. If they told the manufacturer they wanted a particular spec, they better damn well make sure that when the guitars come in that they have the actual spec. When all is done and said, it's falsely advertised and isn't acceptable. Even looking now, their website still says "hipshot hardtail bridge," so they either still haven't gotten the memo or they just don't give a damn. Either way, they should fix to reimburse folks some "I'm sorry we lied" money.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 8, 2016)

How do you quote multiple people in one response? Sorry for the dumb question.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> How do you quote multiple people in one response? Sorry for the dumb question.









Press that button in each reply you want to respond to.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 8, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Press that button in each reply you want to respond to.



Thank you!


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 8, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> I appreciate you taking the time to help me. Being that you are a potential buyer, I know you are partially doing it for your own benefit but I am thankful for your efforts nonetheless.


Thanks. Well it was actually between this guitar or a jackson kelly. Just waiting for jackson to release one worth buying. sorry a bit off topic. But I did want to help. I don't like seeing people being deceived on a product they purchased.


----------



## vkw619 (Jan 9, 2016)

Not to try and derail the topic at hand (and I am in no way condoning the seemingly bad "label" issue going on here) but is the bridge actually all that bad? Do you think the price of the guitar is still warranted even with the supposed non hipshot bridge? I am still interested in the Ghost Fret as its the best looking affordable EX model I can find. Does the guitar still play well? Is the bridge comfortable?


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 9, 2016)

vkw619 said:


> is the bridge actually all that bad? Do you think the price of the guitar is still warranted even with the supposed non hipshot bridge? I am still interested in the Ghost Fret as its the best looking affordable EX model I can find. Does the guitar still play well? Is the bridge comfortable?



The bridge seems to be okay. Whether or not the price is warranted is sort of a loaded question. The bridge can still be adequate but we paid for a Hipshot. It's a great guitar, don't get me wrong. It plays well and it is comfortable, bridge included. I'm not unhappy with the bridge per se. I'm unhappy that it was advertised to have a Hipshot bridge and it does not.


----------



## vkw619 (Jan 9, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> The bridge seems to be okay. Whether or not the price is warranted is sort of a loaded question. The bridge can still be adequate but we paid for a Hipshot. It's a great guitar, don't get me wrong. It plays well and it is comfortable, bridge included. I'm not unhappy with the bridge per se. I'm unhappy that it was advertised to have a Hipshot bridge and it does not.



I completely understand and I hope this is resolved soon. I was just wanting some opinions on the guitar as is barring this whole issue. 

What is the end game here we are hoping for? Have you tried contacting Andertons or any other dealer who might be able to provide information? I am really hoping something gets resolved. Has the place you purchased it from offered you a partial refund? Are you considering sending back the guitar over this or is this something at this point you are just trying to get information on. I am sorry if I missed it scrolling through the thread but did Hipshot ever confirm it isn't an OEM bridge produced by them of some sort?


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 9, 2016)

vkw619 said:


> What is the end game here we are hoping for? Have you tried contacting Andertons or any other dealer who might be able to provide information? I am really hoping something gets resolved. Has the place you purchased it from offered you a partial refund? Are you considering sending back the guitar over this or is this something at this point you are just trying to get information on. I am sorry if I missed it scrolling through the thread but did Hipshot ever confirm it isn't an OEM bridge produced by them of some sort?



My endgame isn't entirely clear at this point. I was supposed to get a Hipshot bridge and I did not. I feel as if I should be compensated in some way. I contacted the dealer in which the guitar was purchased. They are going to investigate and call me back. Its been a few days since we talked so I will probably follow up with them Monday. I do not want to return the guitar. Not at all. Hipshot did tell me that the bridge on my guitar was not a Hipshot bridge. I'd like for Chapman to return my emails though. Hearing from them will probably make my desired endgame more clear.


----------



## vkw619 (Jan 9, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> My endgame isn't entirely clear at this point. I was supposed to get a Hipshot bridge and I did not. I feel as if I should be compensated in some way. I contacted the dealer in which the guitar was purchased. They are going to investigate and call me back. Its been a few days since we talked so I will probably follow up with them Monday. I do not want to return the guitar. Not at all. Hipshot did tell me that the bridge on my guitar was not a Hipshot bridge. I'd like for Chapman to return my emails though. Hearing from them will probably make my desired endgame more clear.



Understandable. I am going to keep an eye on this thread for sure. I hope things are cleared up soon as I really want to pick up this guitar and from what I've heard Rob is actually a nice guy. Lets hope someone gets to the bottom of this soon. Thanks for trying to figure this out and letting us all be aware of it!


----------



## GraemeH (Jan 9, 2016)

deftones-88 said:


> I wonder if the people advertising the guitar on the website understand what "hipshot" is. It's quite possible they believe that Hipshot refers to the style of the bridge without actually realising that Hipshot is a brand.
> 
> Possible, but unlikely.



Yeah people ought to be aware that Rob Chapman actually knows very little about guitars despite the YouTube hits - I've seen him point at a wenge fretboard and go "ooh is that rosewood?", he doesn't know what coil-tap is (he thinks it's coil splitting...) etc.
That factory make solid guitars, people should buy based on that, not anything Rob says.

It's also possible that he just said to his account manager at the factory in the initial prototyping stages "yeah use hipshot hardware on it", and after the prototypes, the factory at some point simply fitted a cheaper copy of it for production runs to increase their margins, and as mentioned above, Rob's the last person who's going to notice.

I'd be 95% sure it's either of the above two, i.e. inept innocence, rather than malice.

Definite ask for a refund of the price difference between the two, and as long as you get that and they fix the advertised specs, no harm no foul.

The Edwards E-EX is probably the best bet for a cheap-ish Explorer type guitar. MIJ quality from ESP, top hardware as advertised, and the same price as the ghost fret even after £100 of shipping from Japan (~£700).


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 9, 2016)

vkw619 said:


> Not to try and derail the topic at hand (and I am in no way condoning the seemingly bad "label" issue going on here) but is the bridge actually all that bad? Do you think the price of the guitar is still warranted even with the supposed non hipshot bridge? I am still interested in the Ghost Fret as its the best looking affordable EX model I can find. Does the guitar still play well? Is the bridge comfortable?


The bridge is fine. I use one of these Chinese no-name ones. The thing is, it's a sub-ten dollar dealio (_including_ shipping) on eBay whereas the Hipshot is what ... 60 bucks or something? And considering the end user can get one of them at such a crazy low price, just imagine how cheap they are for the Korean factory that buys them in bulk.

edit: Here's an example, by the way. There's an even cheaper one listed right here that arguably has prettier saddles. It's definitely the same baseplate though. Sometimes you'll order one and it'll come with the other type of saddles, because they're just put together from a huge parts bin.


GraemeH said:


> ... he doesn't know what coil-tap is (he thinks it's coil splitting...) etc.



Who actually makes pickups that can be tapped? SD does, but are there any others?


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jan 9, 2016)

GraemeH said:


> He doesn't know what coil-tap is (he thinks it's coil splitting...) etc.



To be fair I know there's a distinct difference between tapping and splitting, and I still fall into the rut occasionally of saying "coil tapped" when I mean "split." It's just how I learned it... Misinformation is a bitch like that.

On topic, I think part of the end game should be proper communication on their part. Don't tell people they're getting something they're not. For example, I'd be miffed if I was told I was getting BKP's and got SD's instead. Both are great brands and function very well, but if you're lured in by $200+ pickups and get $120 pickups, it's a bummer. Fortunately OP got the benefit of SD's, which sort of makes up for getting cheaper hardware. 

Doesn't change the fact that they were expecting something they didn't get due 100% to false advertisement, however.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 9, 2016)

I completely agree that they should do something, because it's just plain wrong to be told you're getting something you're not. I had a similar experience years ago in that I bought a guitar that was supposed to have a certain handful of specs, and it arrived with none of those specs, and had a really ....ty job of scalloping done. I called to complain or ask for a refund, and I was told that I was still getting an awesome guitar for the money, and that I couldn't really expect anything better out of a Korean factory. And that there would be no refunds. Since it was a preorder, my 60 day window of CC dispute had passed, so I was screwed. The brand isn't really around anymore.


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't understand why everyone is saying the chinese bridge is a copy of the hipshot? Aside from the fact that it looks nothing like it, hipshot were far from the first company to make a hardtail bridge in a design like that... There's more to the world than hipshot kiddies, has been for years before them....
And I'm going to be the one to say it, the bridge you got looks nicer anyway and I can't see how it would be responsible for tuning stability, more likely the nut, or dare I say it, the hipshot tuners....


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 10, 2016)

Its kind of beside the point, the issue isn't the quality of the bridge its the fact that OP didn't receive the guitar with the parts it was advertised as having. As already mentioned several times Its a fairly significant price difference between the cheap Chinese bridge and a hipshot..even if the cheap bridge was better (its not) that still doesn't change that fact. Thats the heart of the issue..no one ever said anything was wrong with the cheap bridge other than its not what its supposed to be and its certainly not an equal value substitution.
If you bought a guitar that was supposed to come with dimarzios (or duncans or bareknuckle ...lace..whatever) and it arrives with decent sounding but obviously factory produced in china for $5 a pop no name pickups, would you be cool with that just because they sound ok?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2016)

Vrollin said:


> ...



So you're perfectly fine with false advertising?

People aren't bashing the quality of the bridge, they're saying it's shady how they claim it's a Hipshot, a highly-reputable brand, while it's actually an OEM unbranded bridge.


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 10, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So you're perfectly fine with false advertising?
> 
> People aren't bashing the quality of the bridge, they're saying it's shady how they claim it's a Hipshot, a highly-reputable brand, while it's actually an OEM unbranded bridge.



Wasn't justifying the wrong part at all, was just commenting on how many have called it a copy of the hipshot when a blind kid learning braille would pick up instantly its not the case, and that the OP was thinking tuning stability might be an issue because of the bridge.

Maybe it's issues like these though, tuning stability, wrong parts etc that are seeing your chapmans, KM7's and the like flooding into the second hand market despite being new guitars. Surely blokes like Chapman, having come from a background I'm sure most guitarists go through, being strapped for cash and wanting the best money can buy, could appreciate how slip ups like this in his promotion and final product could really piss off a buyer and have them feeling pretty jaded about the name and the guitar itself. Not good business....


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 10, 2016)

Vrollin said:


> Wasn't justifying the wrong part at all, was just commenting on how many have called it a copy of the hipshot when a blind kid learning braille would pick up instantly its not the case, and that the OP was thinking tuning stability might be an issue because of the bridge.
> 
> Maybe it's issues like these though, tuning stability, wrong parts etc that are seeing your chapmans, KM7's and the like flooding into the second hand market despite being new guitars. Surely blokes like Chapman, having come from a background I'm sure most guitarists go through, being strapped for cash and wanting the best money can buy, could appreciate how slip ups like this in his promotion and final product could really piss off a buyer and have them feeling pretty jaded about the name and the guitar itself. Not good business....



Nah, its just that lots of folks like KM7's and Chapman's, so when people want to make a quick buck they dump what is most likely to sell quickly. My roomie had a KM7, and we both loved it. He sold it for no other reason than to try something new.

I think you're right that its not the cause of tuning issues. I just think its sketchy to be told you're getting one thing and you get something different. Especially if its worth much less.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 10, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> I completely agree that they should do something, because it's just plain wrong to be told you're getting something you're not. I had a similar experience years ago in that I bought a guitar that was supposed to have a certain handful of specs, and it arrived with none of those specs, and had a really ....ty job of scalloping done. I called to complain or ask for a refund, and I was told that I was still getting an awesome guitar for the money, and that I couldn't really expect anything better out of a Korean factory. And that there would be no refunds. Since it was a preorder, my 60 day window of CC dispute had passed, so I was screwed. The brand isn't really around anymore.



Thats some BS right there. Sub par customer service really grinds my gears. 



Vrollin said:


> I'm going to be the one to say it, the bridge you got looks nicer anyway and I can't see how it would be responsible for tuning stability, more likely the nut, or dare I say it, the hipshot tuners....



I guess the aesthetics of the bridge are a personal preference. The whole tuning stability thing has sort of worked itself out.Not sure how to be honest. I lowered the action by about 1mm and then spent a fair amount of time playing and after awhile realized the guitar never really went out of tune. It has been fine since.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't know if this has been mentioned already, but that bridge looks to be the same import one they use on the PRS Mushok. If that's the case, then it *should* have the proper dimensions to be swapped for the taller size hipshot bridge with a few new screw holes.

.02


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 10, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> The whole tuning stability thing has sort of worked itself out.Not sure how to be honest. I lowered the action by about 1mm and then spent a fair amount of time playing and after awhile realized the guitar never really went out of tune. It has been fine since.



Maybe it was ever so slightly pinching at the nut and the adjustment in action shifted the string to a place where it is happier?

Good thing to have in your kit is a set of nut files to suit your guage of strings, have them a couple of points larger or so and just use them to clean up your nut or widen the lots ever so slightly when you get a new guitar or nut. If your feeling adventurous cut the slots deeper, depending on how high they are from factory, to avoid going sharp every time you fret closer to the nut....


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 10, 2016)

Vrollin said:


> Maybe it was ever so slightly pinching at the nut and the adjustment in action shifted the string to a place where it is happier?



Entirely possible. Bob knows minuscule things sometimes make a world of difference with a guitar. Or perhaps the strings weren't properly stretched/snugged up around the tuning pegs until then. I get pretty violent when stretching my strings after putting a new set on and I never had tuning issues on any guitar since adopting this approach.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 10, 2016)

Vrollin said:


> Maybe it was ever so slightly pinching at the nut and the adjustment in action shifted the string to a place where it is happier?
> 
> Good thing to have in your kit is a set of nut files to suit your guage of strings, have them a couple of points larger or so and just use them to clean up your nut or widen the lots ever so slightly when you get a new guitar or nut. If your feeling adventurous cut the slots deeper, depending on how high they are from factory, to avoid going sharp every time you fret closer to the nut....



Yeah, that makes sense. I really should get a nut file. If I'm using larger gauge strings I just take an unused piece of string to the corresponding slot and 'floss' the nut to size. Don't know if that's a weird practice or not but it's always worked for me. The Ghost Fret is set up with .10-.52 so I really didn't have to do that this time. 



Pikka Bird said:


> Entirely possible. Bob knows minuscule things sometimes make a world of difference with a guitar. Or perhaps the strings weren't properly stretched/snugged up around the tuning pegs until then. I get pretty violent when stretching my strings after putting a new set on and I never had tuning issues on any guitar since adopting this approach.



Stretcha - Welcome

Been thinking about getting one of these. Seems like you'd get a more consistent stretch.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2016)

IMO, just get a shirt or rag, wrap it in your hand, put your index finger under the string and your thumb over the string, and push your index and thumb finger so it acts like that Stretcha you linked. Just run it down the string a few times and voila. No need to spend $15 on a useless piece of plastic.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 10, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> IMO, just get a shirt or rag, wrap it in your hand, put your index finger under the string and your thumb over the string, and push your index and thumb finger so it acts like that Stretcha you linked. Just run it down the string a few times and voila. No need to spend $15 on a useless piece of plastic.


Can't argue with that logic.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 10, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> IMO, just get a shirt or rag, wrap it in your hand, put your index finger under the string and your thumb over the string, and push your index and thumb finger so it acts like that Stretcha you linked. Just run it down the string a few times and voila. No need to spend $15 on a useless piece of plastic.



It's funny because I do that all day long on my 25.5" guitars. But my 27 and 28"? I look away when tuning and tune up verrrrry slowly, out of sheer paranoia that the increased tension is going to result in a .009 to the eyeball. I am too scared to stretch the high E on my ERGs.


----------



## DeathCubeK (Jan 11, 2016)

i think this guitar would look way better with nickel pickup covers or direct mounted pickups. pickup rings are just hideous especially with open pickups.


----------



## Enderlyn (Jan 11, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> Stretcha - Welcome[/url]
> 
> Been thinking about getting one of these. Seems like you'd get a more consistent stretch.



Got one of these a few years ago and it's paid for itself many times over in the amount of time/hassle it's saved. You're right in that it makes it easier to stretch a string more consistently over its entire length. You can do a thorough job by hand, but this is much faster &#8211; not to mention less painful on your fingertips.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 11, 2016)

Enderlyn said:


> Got one of these a few years ago and it's paid for itself many times over in the amount of time/hassle it's saved. You're right in that it makes it easier to stretch a string more consistently over its entire length. You can do a thorough job by hand, but this is much faster  not to mention less painful on your fingertips.


You talked me into it. I ordered one.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 11, 2016)

any update? has riff city guitars or rob chapman gotten back to you?


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 11, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> any update? has riff city guitars or rob chapman gotten back to you?



I just called Riff City. He seemed to give me answers that conflicted with each other. First thing he said was the bridge on my guitar *is* a Hipshot bridge, it just might not be labeled as such. So I told him that a person that works for Hipshot told me that my Ghost Fret does NOT have a Hipshot bridge on it. 

Next, he tells me that AliExpress is selling the exact same bridge thats on my Ghost Fret. AliExpress is essentially like Amazon, but for Chinese knock-offs. Pretty sure thats where all the "Chibson" guitars come from. 

High Qulity Black 6 String Hardtail Electric Guitar Fixed Bridge Guitar Parts-in Guitar Parts & Accessories from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

So first he is tells me I have an unbranded Hipshot bridge, then he pretty much tells me I have a cheap Chinese-Knock off?  Then he said he is waiting to hear from Chapman Guitars to see how they want to 'proceed moving forward' and asked if he could contact me once he knows more information.

I definitely feel like I need to stay on their butts regarding this situation. 

I emailed Riff City's response to my contact over at Hipshot to see whether or not he can definitively call this bridge bogus.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 11, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> I just called Riff City. He seemed to give me answers that conflicted with each other. First thing he said was the bridge on my guitar *is* a Hipshot bridge, it just might not be labeled as such. So I told him that a person that works for Hipshot told me that my Ghost Fret does NOT have a Hipshot bridge on it.
> 
> Next, he tells me that AliExpress is selling the exact same bridge thats on my Ghost Fret. AliExpress is essentially like Amazon, but for Chinese knock-offs. Pretty sure thats where all the "Chibson" guitars come from.
> 
> ...


wow that seems super shady. Did you talk to the owner? He seems like a cool guy. Anyways I hope you get some answers soon. This quickly became a mess....


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 11, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> wow that seems super shady. Did you talk to the owner? He seems like a cool guy. Anyways I hope you get some answers soon. This quickly became a mess....



No, I think I talked to a random guy. He said that he talked it over with someone named Dan(?), who I presumed was an owner. I gave them a week to contact me last time and they didn't. This time I'll wait just a few days before I follow up with them. I am hoping for a resolution soon, but I doubt it.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jan 11, 2016)

This is turning out to be quite the interesting thread.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> This is turning out to be quite the interesting thread.


it seriously is. I am trying to see what else I can do to help out. I might message Anderton's since he is a dealer and has a stake in the company I believe.


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 11, 2016)

Is there a chapmans forum? Maybe if so jump onto that and ask there, should get you a faster response...


Ok, I googled, http://www.robchapman.tv/forum/forums/chapman-guitars/

of interest to you reg SD's, http://www.robchapman.tv/forum/threads/new-old-ghost-fret-special-run.33767/


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 11, 2016)

Vrollin said:


> Is there a chapmans forum? Maybe if so jump onto that and ask there, should get you a faster response...
> 
> 
> Ok, I googled, Chapman Guitars | Rob Chapman Forum
> ...


I signed up for it a couple weeks back in order to PM an admin who said he had regular contact with Rob, but hadn't been active in awhile. I never got past the registration process. I'm going to jump on there and see what I can stir up.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 11, 2016)

If anyone is interested in following my thread on the Chapman Forum you can find it here:

Ghost Fret / Hipshot Hardware Question | Rob Chapman Forum


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 11, 2016)

I dare say that even if you don't get a response from a representative of Chapman Guitars then at least a bunch of fan boys will tell you what the go is and then some...


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm curious to see what happens. I'm actually pretty ....ing annoyed at this point that you're not able to get a direct response about anything. You shouldn't have to jump through this many hoops just to bring to their attention that they're lying through their ....ing teeth.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 11, 2016)

lol, like I said, some ppl just refer to these bridges as "hipshot" either because they think it actually is a brand name one, or just referring to the construction of it. The riff City guy doesnt have a clue and hes talking ot you like you dont have a clue, or thinking that you might wont have a clue so you "accept" the bridge and stop the complain.


I wonder if he actually doesnt have a clue, or hes just playing you as you "might dont know", just because they work at a shop doesnt mean they "know". More than a few times I had to correct the guys at my local store as I knew more about the correct specs of the bass/guitar I was testing than them. 

to be fair, not many ppl out there are guitar nerds like us


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 11, 2016)

austink said:


> I hopped over to the chapman forum to see if anyone there figured out it was not a real hipshot, but just ended up laughing so much with the posts over there. One post was telling the op to be careful when restringing as you can lose the locking posts when fully unscrewing the locking "knob". Another poster said Floyd Rose was a bad designer because he lost his string locking insert blocks from his saddle when he fully undid the bolts when restringing.



I know what you mean now that I've been looking around the site 



Vrollin said:


> I dare say that even if you don't get a response from a representative of Chapman Guitars then at least a bunch of fan boys will tell you what the go is and then some...



Yeah I'm sure to be in for some interesting responses


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 11, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> lol, like I said, some ppl just refer to these bridges as "hipshot" either because they think it actually is a brand name one, or just referring to the construction of it. The riff City guy doesnt have a clue and hes talking ot you like you dont have a clue, or thinking that you might wont have a clue so you "accept" the bridge and stop the complain.
> 
> 
> I wonder if he actually doesnt have a clue, or hes just playing you as you "might dont know", just because they work at a shop doesnt mean they "know". More than a few times I had to correct the guys at my local store as I knew more about the correct specs of the bass/guitar I was testing than them.
> ...



My money is on both. Probably clueless mixed in with just wanting OP to accept the answer. I understand, since there's very little that can be done without contacting Chapman. OP, you already know 100% that it's not hipshot, so don't let any form of "what if I'm wrong" eat at you. No matter how confident the guy at the store is, the people who made the product have told you it is not their creation. 

Regardless of the logic behind calling it a hipshot, it shouldn't take this long to get into contact with customer service to let them know that their spec sheet is misleading.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 11, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> lol, like I said, some ppl just refer to these bridges as "hipshot" either because they think it actually is a brand name one, or just referring to the construction of it. The riff City guy doesnt have a clue and hes talking ot you like you dont have a clue, or thinking that you might wont have a clue so you "accept" the bridge and stop the complain.
> 
> 
> I wonder if he actually doesnt have a clue, or hes just playing you as you "might dont know", just because they work at a shop doesnt mean they "know". More than a few times I had to correct the guys at my local store as I knew more about the correct specs of the bass/guitar I was testing than them.
> ...



I sort of agree that he was just fishing for possible answers that would make me accept the bridge. He didn't seem like he was trying to be one of those people that act like they know everything because they work at a shop. I think he was more or less spouting off a bunch of possible answers to all this.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 11, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> My money is on both. Probably clueless mixed in with just wanting OP to accept the answer. I understand, since there's very little that can be done without contacting Chapman. OP, you already know 100% that it's not hipshot, so don't let any form of "what if I'm wrong" eat at you. No matter how confident the guy at the store is, the people who made the product have told you it is not their creation.
> 
> Regardless of the logic behind calling it a hipshot, it shouldn't take this long to get into contact with customer service to let them know that their spec sheet is misleading.


 
Yeah, I'm 100% sure it is not a Hipshot, and I appreciate your support. I don't know whats up with their customer service but you're right when you said it shouldn't take this long. I feel like Chapman and maybe even Riff City are trying to sweep this under the rug.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 11, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> Yeah, I'm 100% sure it is not a Hipshot, and I appreciate your support. I don't know whats up with their customer service but you're right when you said it shouldn't take this long. I feel like Chapman and maybe even Riff City are trying to sweep this under the rug.


I feel like starting an account over there just to help you out.

Edit: Some one in the chappers forum just asked you to show proof. They may be a hard bunch to convince..


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 11, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> I feel like starting an account over there just to help you out.
> 
> Edit: Some one in the chappers forum just asked you to show proof. They may be a hard bunch to convince..


Yeah I responded. I should have told them about the bridge I saw on AliExpress first. Oh well... I'll keep that in my back pocket for awhile.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah, I'll be keeping an eye on that thread. It'd be insane if people .... on OP for stating what is in fact... well... fact.

The only source you need is to look at every picture of the ghost fret ever, and then look at a proper hipshot bridge. Anybody can see that even the advertised pictures don't have hipshots.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 11, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> Yeah I responded. I should have told them about the bridge I saw on AliExpress first. Oh well... I'll keep that in my back pocket for awhile.


post pics of an actual hipshot and the one on the ghost fret. should convince everyone.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm getting a lot further than I thought I would. Let's hope I can get somewhere.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 11, 2016)

Huzzah! Progress... Albeit very minor progress. Good to see they're not douching it up or anything. Here's to hoping you'll have your closure soon!

By the way, despite all my whining, I am so envious of your guitar. Haha! I'd prefer the blue one, but the black is a very close second.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 11, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Huzzah! Progress... Albeit very minor progress. Good to see they're not douching it up or anything. Here's to hoping you'll have your closure soon!
> 
> By the way, despite all my whining, I am so envious of your guitar. Haha! I'd prefer the blue one, but the black is a very close second.


I actually wanted the blue one as well, but ended up with the black. No complaints though! The black actually looks better in person than it does online.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 11, 2016)

also since it is a a cheap chinese knock off. just post that aliiexpress site to prove it is in fact a cheap chinese knock of and not a hipshot branded anything.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 11, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> post pics of an actual hipshot and the one on the ghost fret. should convince everyone.



yeah do that, post the same links I posted before using the same guitar so they understand, educate those ppl too, because even as fans of the brand some wont know the difference. I remember with the latest ghost fret meme competition someone point out that it wasnt a hipshot on facebook and quite a few ppl didnt knew that


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 11, 2016)

DeathCubeK said:


> i think this guitar would look way better with nickel pickup covers



agree,

Rob Chapman now has his bridge pup with a chrome cover (donno why only one), and on his blue one, woooow it really changes the look of the guitar for the best


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 11, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> yeah do that, post the same links I posted before using the same guitar so they understand, educate those ppl too, because even as fans of the brand some wont know the difference. I remember with the latest ghost fret meme competition someone point out that it wasnt a hipshot on facebook and quite a few ppl didnt knew that



I will post the other pictures if they feel as if I am wrong. I sent a PM to the guy I was told to contact so we will see what happens.


----------



## Enderlyn (Jan 11, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> I'm getting a lot further than I thought I would. Let's hope I can get somewhere.



I hope this finally gets you an answer. It's a bit absurd that you had to try so manly outlets and still haven't gotten an official response.

Even though I still think there's a chance it's just an innocent screwup on the spec sheet, Chapman's lack of customer service on this has put me off of wanting to get a Ghost Fret myself.


----------



## Acrid (Jan 11, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> agree,
> 
> Rob Chapman now has his bridge pup with a chrome cover (donno why only one), and on his blue one, woooow it really changes the look of the guitar for the best



In his Peavey XXX video posted earlier today he mentioned bridge has been swapped out for a Warpig.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 11, 2016)

Well, it looks as if all this poking around has finally got Chapman to respond! Their email doesn't really say much, but at least we now have all parties actively involved to begin a resolution....

*Hi Ryan

Thanks for the email and letting us know about this issue. I am personally meeting Hipshot next week and will resolve this then - sorry for any inconvenience.

Regards

Matt Hornby

Chapman Guitars*


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 11, 2016)

Acrid said:


> In his Peavey XXX video posted earlier today he mentioned bridge has been swapped out for a Warpig.



We are referring to the actual bridge itself, not the pickups.


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 12, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> Yeah I'm sure to be in for some interesting responses



Haha, you're questioning fanboys on a dedicated Chapman forum, I'm surprised they aren't threatening to behead you for questioning their grand master...


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 12, 2016)

Vrollin said:


> Haha, you're questioning fanboys on a dedicated Chapman forum, I'm surprised they aren't threatening to behead you for questioning their grand master...



At the risk of sounding like a sissy little bitch, I think we should refrain from any sort of name calling. They're being as helpful as they can so far, so it seems in poor taste to sorta pick on them. 

I'm really happy to hear that everything is moving along though.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Wow it seemed to work. All of them are convinced now that the bridge is not hipshot at all and actually multiple member tagged chapman into the thread. Things should get interesting now.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 12, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> Wow it seemed to work. All of them are convinced now that the bridge is not hipshot at all and actually multiple member tagged chapman into the thread. Things should get interesting now.



I feel that Rob will A) Not respond at all, or B) Wait until the rep for Chapman Guitars meets with Hipshot next week, so he does not say anything that could come back to haunt him...OR maybe he'll just surprise us all and provide some insight.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 12, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> I feel that Rob will A) Not respond at all, or B) Wait until the rep for Chapman Guitars meets with Hipshot next week, so he does not say anything that could come back to haunt him...OR maybe he'll just surprise us all and provide some insight.


I think both is a possibility. He hasn't been on in about a month so who knows when he will be on next. It is a bummer, but by far this is the most interesting thread I have ever read on this site that is for sure. Anyways I hope you get some resolution quickly. This has dragged on for far too long.


----------



## deftones-88 (Jan 12, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> I feel that Rob will A) Not respond at all, or B) Wait until the rep for Chapman Guitars meets with Hipshot next week, so he does not say anything that could come back to haunt him...OR maybe he'll just surprise us all and provide some insight.



I do follow Rob Chapman on youtube/social media as I'm sure the majority of us guitarists do. His most recent posts on FB and amongst his peers show's them all heading over the pond for NAMM so Matt is currently with Rob (I assume).

Let's hope this is resolved for you soon. 

It clearly appears to be a "knock-off" but I'd love to see the Hipshot techs response if it was legit. (unlikely)


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 12, 2016)

**SLIGHT UPDATE**

My contact from Riff City called to basically confirm what Chapman Guitars told me last night. He told me that reps from Chapman & Hipshot will be meeting to discuss matters. He did reveal the meeting will take place at NAMM, which is January 21-24 in California.

So a resolution is at best a couple of weeks away...


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 12, 2016)

deftones-88 said:


> I do follow Rob Chapman on youtube/social media as I'm sure the majority of us guitarists do. His most recent posts on FB and amongst his peers show's them all heading over the pond for NAMM so Matt is currently with Rob (I assume).



Beat me to the punch


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 12, 2016)

This seems like such a ....storm to cause and deal with over a $60 part. I get why some of you guys are so insulted by the specs being wrong, it just being the principle behind it, but I think it's went way too far.


I'm also aware this opinion won't be popular, or shared for that matter.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 12, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> Well, it looks as if all this poking around has finally got Chapman to respond! Their email doesn't really say much, but at least we now have all parties actively involved to begin a resolution....
> 
> *Hi Ryan
> 
> ...



Alright, to be totally honest, I was more of the "spec flubbing happens on low to mid range guitars all the time"/"be prepared to get/hear nothing" mindset throughout this thread, but that response from Chapman is utter BS. 
Like they didn't notice this? It's Hipshots fault? C'mon.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 12, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> This seems like such a ....storm to cause and deal with over a $60 part. I get why some of you guys are so insulted by the specs being wrong, it just being the principle behind it, but I think it's went way too far.



It all could have been avoided if they got the specs right in the first place.

I don't see why they need to meet up with Hipshot, though? Whats the point?


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 12, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> This seems like such a ....storm to cause and deal with over a $60 part. I get why some of you guys are so insulted by the specs being wrong, it just being the principle behind it, but I think it's went way too far.
> 
> 
> I'm also aware this opinion won't be popular, or shared for that matter.



I agree with you to an extent. Yes its only a $60 part. Yes, it is mainly about the principle. Yes, its gone too far. But I just feel it would have taken Chapman Guitars all of 10 minutes to email or call me with what really happened and offered me a solution, but instead they remained silent for nearly two weeks before telling me it will be another two weeks before they can tell me anything.

This thread could have ended with everyone talking about how great Chapman's customer service was and how great they handled it, turning possible customers into actual buyers. Now a lot of people will end up with a bad taste in their mouth because of poor customer service and a possibility of deceptive marketing. 

Its all a shame, because the Ghost Fret really is a great guitar.

*EDIT* I should have used misleading instead of deceptive.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 12, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It all could have been avoided if they got the specs right in the first place.
> 
> I don't see why they need to meet up with Hipshot, though? Whats the point?



Yeah, whats to talk about? 

Chapman Guitars: "Hey, we wrongfully used your name in marketing and advertising - don't get mad at us!"


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 12, 2016)

I dunno about deceptive marketing, because even manufacturers as big as fender and Gibson get specs wrong all the time.


I'm by no way trying to make excuses for chapman, I honestly don't care about his brand (I do own a ml7t though, great guitar), but I'm sure they're all busy getting ready for NAMM and Rob has a bunch of stuff outside the company that he's doing, so to expect a response within a day may be a little outside realistic expectations. This is a super busy time for manufacturers. Especially since they're small enough they most likely don't have a full Customer Service staff.


I could be totally wrong, he may be playing everybody, trying to get money off the hipshot craze, I just kind of doubt it.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 12, 2016)

**MORE SIGNIFICANT UPDATE* *

I received a PM from the man that I was told to contact over at the Chapman Forums. He apparently works at Andertons and has direct contact with Rob:

"They've always supposed to have hipshot style bridges, just the wording on the spec sheet that's given out to dealers is wrong by the sounds of it!"

He also added publicly: 

'Nope, spec said hipshot style bridge! I've spoken to the powers that be to get things worded better"


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 12, 2016)

Damn... sounds like you arent going to win this one.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 12, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> **MORE SIGNIFICANT UPDATE* *
> 
> I received a PM from the man that I was told to contact over at the Chapman Forums. He apparently works at Andertons and has direct contact with Rob:
> 
> ...


So it isn't a hipshot, but a hipshot style bridge? That's a mistake on their part and they should make it right. Also I agree with what you said about leaving bad taste in peoples mouth. Like for sure I was super interested in this guitar on the verge of buying, but now I may just buy a jackson kelly instead. Hope they release one with decent specs these years.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 12, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> **MORE SIGNIFICANT UPDATE* *
> 
> I received a PM from the man that I was told to contact over at the Chapman Forums. He apparently works at Andertons and has direct contact with Rob:
> 
> ...



This is exactly what I was expecting to hear. The thing that throws all of this off is the hilarious talk about meeting with Hipshot to straighten everything up. If they're going to take that long to respond, why lie? The truth wasn't unpredictable.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 12, 2016)

I may have missed it in the thread but, is the current bridge thats on there causing any problems? Or does it function just fine?


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 12, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> I may have missed it in the thread but, is the current bridge thats on there causing any problems? Or does it function just fine?


My opinion is that the bridge functions as it should.


----------



## deftones-88 (Jan 12, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> **MORE SIGNIFICANT UPDATE* *
> 
> 
> "They've always supposed to have hipshot style bridges, just the wording on the spec sheet that's given out to dealers is wrong by the sounds of it!"



Just as I suspected. Rough deal. It is still perceived as false advertising but I think the best you'll get is either send the guitar back for a refund or make do.


----------



## austink (Jan 12, 2016)

I find it interesting how different sources all come back with different answers. The meeting with hipshot makes zero sense considering hipshot is not the ones putting the bridge on the guitars. The other reply saying it is a typo is even lamer! That is a hardtail bridge, saying it is hipshot style is shady marketing. Even if the guitar is good, I would return that thing out of principal. I never had an interest in chapman guitars, but after this I will actively tell people to look elsewhere if they are interested.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 12, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> "... just the wording on the spec sheet that's given out to dealers is wrong by the sounds of it!"



And _your own website!_

Something I don't get is- if these guitars are supposed to be the same tier, quality-wise then why are the parts not of the same variety? I get that there's some extra this-and-that that's gone into the development and manufacture of some of the models, but this mix and match .... makes the whole line seem inconsistent. Take a slightly smaller profit (yeah right!) on those models so they don't seem to be a value variant.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey actually made an account on the other site just for our thread. The guy that works for Andertons pissed me off. Saying hipshot style bridge bs. So i posted a screen cap of the official site where it says hipshot bridge clearly. You are gathering support now as it seems.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 12, 2016)

^Also, they call it something else on the pages for other models that have it. Giving it a "Chapman something-or-other" name isn't completely fantastic, but at least it's not misuse of someone else's brand.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 12, 2016)

austink said:


> I find it interesting how different sources all come back with different answers. The meeting with hipshot makes zero sense considering hipshot is not the ones putting the bridge on the guitars. The other reply saying it is a typo is even lamer! That is a hardtail bridge, saying it is hipshot style is shady marketing. Even if the guitar is good, I would return that thing out of principal. I never had an interest in chapman guitars, but after this I will actively tell people to look elsewhere if they are interested.



Yeah this just doesn't add up. They really have no reason to talk to Hipshot at all unless it was at the request of Hipshot, but then even a simple call/email would have sufficed.

I really don't want to return the guitar. Could something happen that makes me change my mind? Possibly - but not yet.



ZERO1 said:


> Hey actually made an account on the other site just for our thread. The guy that works for Andertons pissed me off. Saying hipshot style bridge bs. So i posted a screen cap of the official site where it says hipshot bridge clearly. You are gathering support now as it seems.



Again, thanks for the support. I am glad others are starting to question this as well. 

Also, the claim that the strap locks possibly are not Schaller is interesting. I never looked at them because all of my guitars get a DiMarzio ClipLock.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 12, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> I really don't want to return the guitar. Could something happen that makes me change my mind? Possibly - but not yet.



Are you that upset with the current bridge? Has anyone checked to see if an actual Hipshot is a retro-fit? I get that they're not handling this well, but if you like the guitar I hope you don't return it just to prove a point. 
You can search through any forum and find that nearly every company is guilty of flubbing details on the specs and that's doubly true for retailers. I can't imagine what it would look like if people trusted the sales people at GC or SA. The only difference here really is that Rob is so directly involved with the promotion of his brand and it clearly comes from his internet "fame", so it's easier to hold him personally accountable, but either you like the guitar or you don't. I don't think there are any guitar companies that haven't done this kind of thing, most often unintentionally even though it's an obvious untruth.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 12, 2016)

All of this^


This is like seriously out of proportion.


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jan 12, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> Damn... sounds like you arent going to win this one.


Win what? Chapman doesn't own *OP* anything. If anyone bought this guitar for the sole reason of getting a guitar with a hipshot bridge, they probably would have seen on all the photos that this isn't one.

I get that Chapman guitars are in the wrong regarding their spec-listing but I really doubt it was intentional. I also kind of understand some of the frustrations but as someone said earlier, it has gone too far IMO. I don't think Chapman priced the guitar as if it was equipped with a Hipshot so I don' really see a valid reason for a refund. I also don't think the guy who claimed it was a Hipshot over the phone meant to be decisive either, he probably had the same specs as the rest of us. I remember a few years ago, some guy at a guitar store claimed that some MII Jacksons were MIJ, things like this happens.

It is however good that Chapman took notice and hopefully are changing their spec-listings and I think, realistically, that is the best OP could have hoped for since I don't really see Chapman owing him anything except for an apology perhaps.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 12, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Are you that upset with the current bridge? Has anyone checked to see if an actual Hipshot is a retro-fit? I get that they're not handling this well, but if you like the guitar I hope you don't return it just to prove a point.
> You can search through any forum and find that nearly every company is guilty of flubbing details on the specs and that's doubly true for retailers. I can't imagine what it would look like if people trusted the sales people at GC or SA. The only difference here really is that Rob is so directly involved with the promotion of his brand and it clearly comes from his internet "fame", so it's easier to hold him personally accountable, but either you like the guitar or you don't. I don't think there are any guitar companies that haven't done this kind of thing, most often unintentionally even though it's an obvious untruth.



I wouldn't return the guitar to prove a point. If Chapman Guitars told me to get ....ed or something I could see myself _maybe_ returning it. I would like to know if the Hipshot bridge would retro on there. Would also need to figure out what floor height. (I'm assuming .125'). Unfortunately I'm not good at making sense of the dimensions, so I might ask my local luthier.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 12, 2016)

feraledge said:


> I don't think there are any guitar companies that haven't done this kind of thing, most often unintentionally even though it's an obvious untruth.



I've seen Jackson and Fender do something like this. It's not uncommon.

The problem I see is that Chapman/their dealers are going through a ton of hoops just for something that could be a simple change. 

When Musiciansfriend and Jackson made the mistake of making the JS 5-string basses 35'' on their spec sheets instead of 34'', people pointed this out and they fixed it. No excuses, to my knowledge. 

When Schecter misprinted the brand of tuners on their page for a guitar (Don't remember exactly, but I think they were supposed to be Schecter-branded tuners, but ended up being Gotohs), they recieved an email from the buyer and told them it was their mistake and fixed it. There wasn't any meeting with Gotoh, it was a mistake they fixed immediately on their website. 

I'm just saying that a bunch of this could have been avoided if they just changed the bridge on the spec sheet to a simple "hardtail" without the Hipshot branding. Why are there so many hoops to jump through just to re-label something on their website? 

Also, what if the Hipshot branding is adding extra cost to the guitar? I doubt that may be happening, but what if there's a slight raise to the price of the guitar because the cost of a true Hipshot is being factored in, instead of the Chinese bridge?


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Fenceclimber said:


> Win what? Chapman doesn't own *OP* anything. If anyone bought this guitar for the sole reason of getting a guitar with a hipshot bridge, they probably would have seen on all the photos that this isn't one.
> 
> I get that Chapman guitars are in the wrong regarding their spec-listing but I really doubt it was intentional. I also kind of understand some of the frustrations but as someone said earlier, it has gone too far IMO. I don't think Chapman priced the guitar as if it was equipped with a Hipshot so I don' really see a valid reason for a refund. I also don't think the guy who claimed it was a Hipshot over the phone meant to be decisive either, he probably had the same specs as the rest of us. I remember a few years ago, some guy at a guitar store claimed that some MII Jacksons were MIJ, things like this happens.
> 
> It is however good that Chapman took notice and hopefully are changing their spec-listings and I think, realistically, that is the best OP could have hoped for since I don't really see Chapman owing him anything except for an apology perhaps.


It's the principle of the matter. When you buy a product you expect everything advertised to be true. Now the guitar has been out for a good while this should have been fixed long ago. With that said a member on the chapman forum just pointed out that the schaller strap locks may not be authentic either.


----------



## vansinn (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice looking axe, and seemingly well build too.

What is the black neck-rest thingy? Brand, links, pretty please..


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jan 12, 2016)

^Yeah I get that but what would *really * be accomplished by doing so? Sending Chapman a message? I get the feeling that this thread along with the one on their forum will suffice in doing so. I think the fact that Chapman himself apparently got notified and by the sound of it is going to change the description to be accurate is good, I don't see what else they can or should do.

I understand were a lot of you are coming from and I respect that, I just don't agree. By all means return the guitar if principle is more important than a having the guitar you wanted and bought. I get that, I really do, I just don't think there is anything more to this situation now that Chapman hopefully is going to change their description and OP seems to like the guitar.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 12, 2016)

Honestly, I'd just be happy if they apologized and updated the spec sheet accordingly. I don't even think there's a real need to reimburse money, considering you got some nice pickups in place of the junkers.

Talking in circles is just irritating... If the spec sheet says "hipshot bridge," and it's not a hipshot bridge, you apologize to whoever called you on it and fix it. 

This exact thing happened to Senor Voorhees on this board with Kiesel. The Aeries said it came stock with SS frets, but if selected it would bump the price up like SS frets normally do. He emailed Chris, who apologized, offered them as advertised (no up charge) and the site has been fixed. All within a few hours, even. 

I understand Chapman is a smaller brand and it takes longer to get in touch with them. The fact is that now it has clearly made it's rounds to the higher powers and things haven't been changed yet. It's weird, to say the least. If I can't count on them to get back to me on small issues like this, why would I trust buying a guitar sight unseen from them?


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 12, 2016)

vansinn said:


> Nice looking axe, and seemingly well build too.
> 
> What is the black neck-rest thingy? Brand, links, pretty please..



Sure thing! Makes working on your guitar so much easier:

Dunlop formula 65 Neck Cradle Maintenance Station | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Honestly, I'd just be happy if they apologized and updated the spec sheet accordingly. I don't even think there's a real need to reimburse money, considering you got some nice pickups in place of the junkers.
> 
> Talking in circles is just irritating... If the spec sheet says "hipshot bridge," and it's not a hipshot bridge, you apologize to whoever called you on it and fix it.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Most of us will need to buy these guitar online without having played them. Most of us don't live in a area with an authorized chapman dealer. So when I go on a authorized dealer site and I see the specs I expect them to true.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 12, 2016)

And, as said before, even big companies get the specs wrong from time to time. You can expect all you want, but .... like this happens often. If the specs stay like this for a long time after this whole ordeal, then yea, they deserve the flak. This may have been the first time it's been brought to their attention.


I don't get the pitchfork mob mentality over something this small. OP seems to dig his guitar, chapman has been notified. 


If you're buying online, get them from someone that knows what they're talking about. You can also clearly see that the bridge isn't a hipshot, so regardless of what the specs say, you would be able to figure that one out. Buying ANYTHING online is a risk, from cheap beaters to customs, plenty of evidence for that on these boards.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyone who thinks Chapman guitars doesn't owe people a thing needs to have their heads checked. 

It was false advertising plain and simple. Often the only thing that causes people to buy one guitar over another of similar quality is purely down to spec. Chapman guitars are profiting from using the hipshot name in its adverting. 

To the people who think that consumers should know better and be able to spot the difference between the bridges straight away; you should realise hat the burden is on the company, not the consumer, to have an accurate spec list. There is a reason false advertising is illegal. 

Chapman guitars should offer to send out a real deal hip shot to those affected who simply want what they were advertised, and what they paid money for. If they did so I don't think anyone would have any qualms about the company. Making a mistake is perfectly fine as long as you own up take responsibility for it. 

I was thinking about pulling the trigger on one of their basses but this whole thing has destroyed my trust in the brand.


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jan 12, 2016)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Anyone who thinks Chapman guitars doesn't owe people a thing needs to have their heads checked.
> 
> It was false advertising plain and simple. Often the only thing that causes people to buy one guitar over another of similar quality is purely down to spec. Chapman guitars are profiting from using the hipshot name in its adverting.
> 
> ...



But what if an original Hipshot doesn't fit the route? If they had like a big banner advertising the Hipshot hardware, then I would agree with you but I think that someone made a mistake somewhere down the line and the listing probably ment to say "Hipshot-style" or something and someone made a mistake, it happens. I really don't see how sending people a new bridge would do any good. As I said, I don't think the pricing is accounted for an original Hipshot so I don't belive that they are making a profit of the spec-error alone. It sucks if people buy this guitar expecting a proper Hipshot but as said, if you were the you probably would know how they looked.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jan 12, 2016)

Fenceclimber said:


> But what if an original Hipshot doesn't fit the route? If they had like a big banner advertising the Hipshot hardware, then I would agree with you but I think that someone made a mistake somewhere down the line and the listing probably ment to say "Hipshot-style" or something and someone made a mistake, it happens. I really don't see how sending people a new bridge would do any good. As I said, I don't think the pricing is accounted for an original Hipshot so I don't belive that they are making a profit of the spec-error alone. It sucks if people buy this guitar expecting a proper Hipshot but as said, if you were the you probably would know how they looked.



That's not the consumers problem as they didn't make the mistake, it was the manufacturer. 

Have people become so used to being screwed over that the mere idea of a company taking responsibility for its own mistake is an alien concept?


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jan 12, 2016)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> That's not the consumers problem as they didn't make the mistake, it was the manufacturer.
> 
> Have people become so used to being screwed over that the mere idea of a company taking responsibility for its own mistake is an alien concept?



Sending out a new part that may not fit the guitar isn't to take responsibility IMO. Adresseing the issue by correcting the description is. 

People almost treat this as the Bernie Rico JR deal or the S7G wormhole Boden.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jan 12, 2016)

Fenceclimber said:


> Sending out a new part that may not fit the guitar isn't to take responsibility IMO. Adresseing the issue by correcting the description is.
> 
> People almost treat this as the Bernie Rico JR deal or the S7G wormhole Boden.



Correcting the description is not taking responsibility for mistakes already made - it's only preventing this mistake from happening again in the future. 

If the legit hipshot bridge doesn't fit, the only other way to take responsibility would be to do a partial refund: The value of a hip shot bridge minus the value of this Chinese bridge. 

I know it would be a big hit for a small company like Chapman, but again it was their mistake, and I don't think its unreasonable for them to take responsibility for it.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 12, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> ...If you're buying online, get them from someone that knows what they're talking about. You can also clearly see that the bridge isn't a hipshot, so regardless of what the specs say, you would be able to figure that one out



I can only assume that Riff City Guitars copy the specs that Chapman Guitars give them. Their product knowledge is not in question. They are just the middleman, the messenger if you will. As I stated before, I only knew of the Hipshot name, and had a general understanding that they put out quality products. Never did I inspect one, or ever look at one close up. I received this guitar as a gift because my wife knew I liked the way they looked. If it were something I were actually considering I probably would have done more research. Before I ever knew I was going to get one I looked at their website, saw the specs and then went to YouTube to watch Rob Chapman himself demo it and call the bridge Hipshot. If I did more homework would have I caught that the bridge was different? No guarantee. Like many people have said before, a spec sheet should be the definitive answer. 



Ataraxia2320 said:


> ...It was false advertising plain and simple. Often the only thing that causes people to buy one guitar over another of similar quality is purely down to spec. Chapman guitars are profiting from using the hipshot name in its adverting.... Making a mistake is perfectly fine as long as you own up take responsibility for it.



Name brands clearly build value to guitars. Heck, I didn't know a thing about Hipshot other than what I heard/gathered and I thought it helped justify the price they were asking. I am a new car salesman. Building value is how I sell a car. I'm not selling a price or a payment, I'm selling the value of all the features and products on a car to justify what we are asking for. Also, I promise I have lost money because I wrote a price wrong or heard my manager incorrectly, but still stuck to my word because that is what I said I'd do. It's customer service 101. 



Fenceclimber said:


> ...As I said, I don't think the pricing is accounted for an original Hipshot so I don't belive that they are making a profit of the spec-error alone.



They might not be profiting, but they are building their value and probably selling more guitars because people think they are getting name brand stuff on there.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 12, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> This may have been the first time it's been brought to their attention.


Definitely not. Like I said earlier in the thread I have told them about the error before. I've commented on all the videos they've (Chappers and Lee) made of the thing + on two of their Facebook posts telling them that this is not a Hipshot. But it seems like they only pay attention to the first day or two of comments on their stuff, and I don't generally _have_ to check out that stuff immediately after it's posted. You'll notice I was the one who started all of this crap in this very thread.

I haven't been dogging them about it because I was never really in the market for one of their models because of my current financial situation, but you can be damned sure I'd have cleared it up before making a purchase. I am not the most talented player, but I have an eye for specs and I didn't make it one picosecond into the first prototype video teasers before I had determined that the bridge was just that standard China number.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 12, 2016)

Pikka Bird said:


> Definitely not. Like I said earlier in the thread I have told them about the error before. I've commented on all the videos they've (Chappers and Lee) made of the thing + on two of their Facebook posts telling them that this is not a Hipshot. But it seems like they only pay attention to the first day or two of comments on their stuff, and I don't generally _have_ to check out that stuff immediately after it's posted. You'll notice I was the one who started all of this crap in this very thread.
> 
> I haven't been dogging them about it because I was never really in the market for one of their models because of my current financial situation, but you can be damned sure I'd have cleared it up before making a purchase. I am not the most talented player, but I have an eye for specs and I didn't make it one picosecond into the first prototype video teasers before I had determined that the bridge was just that standard China number.


Well, I appreciate you bringing it to my attention to begin with. I guess you can at least find solace in that you were the catalyst that got this whole thing rolling.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 12, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> All of this^
> 
> 
> This is like seriously out of proportion.



What's out of proportion? That the OP emailed the store and Chapman? Or that there are 8 people on the internet talking about it? Cuz those are both HUGELY out of proportion things! Everyone stop talking about the militia taking over the wildlife building, there's a guy on the Internet that is trying to figure out what part he has on his guitar, and possibly getting the company to change their specs! OH MY GOD! 

Man, I personally think it's cool that the OP is taking the time out of his schedule to help Chapman and future buyers of this guitar. What the hell is wrong with that? I think it's awesome. In my opinion this gives the guitar store and Chapman a chance to do some cool customer service, like send him a t-shirt, make an apology, etc. But who knows if they will.

What would be out of proportion is to file a class action lawsuit or make a webpage dedicated to this. A few emails? Totally normal.


----------



## exo (Jan 12, 2016)

I think the whole "out of proportion" thing might just be a reference to the 9 page ....storm over a mis-worded spec sheet.


I myself have found some of the more vehement outrage rather entertaining  (that's not to say OP doesn't have a right to be miffed.....just that I've got an odd sense of humor)


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Jan 13, 2016)

This thread is an endless loop:

"Why are you making such an issue out of it?"
"It's not as advertised."
"But I don't think band name hardtails are important."
"But it was advertised as such and I paid money for it." 
"Well OK then." 
"Why are you making such an issue out of it?"


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jan 13, 2016)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> This thread is an endless loop:
> 
> "Why are you making such an issue out of it?"
> "It's not as advertised."
> ...



I for one just want to see manufacturers taking responsibility for their cock ups.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Any update to this thread? I don't want it to die without any type of response....


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 21, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> Any update to this dread? I don't want it to die without any type of response....


Not as of yet. NAMM runs until Sunday I believe, so I will follow up with everyone on Monday.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 21, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> Not as of yet. NAMM runs until Sunday I believe, so I will follow up with everyone on Monday.


Ok cool. By the way if you check the chapman forum your thread has gotten a lot of momentum. A lot of people are asking for answers as well. So we spread awareness.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 21, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> Ok cool. By the way if you check the chapman forum your thread has gotten a lot of momentum. A lot of people are asking for answers as well. So we spread awareness.:yes way:


Oh I haven't checked it in awhile. I was getting email notifications every time someone posted but I guess that stopped. I'll hop on there now. Thanks.


----------



## DragonGuitar (Jan 23, 2016)

H(late)NGD, I've been wanting one of these myself. About the "hipshot", you probably won't get an answer until after NAMM ends and Chapman is back at home in England. Honestly the bridge that is on it seems fine, but they should correct the description and do something to make it right with the people who already bought one, for their own credibility more than the sake of their customers (because I honestly don't think it makes a huge difference; the problem is about honesty).

And as for Rob Chapman himself, I don't see why he gets so much hate. Jealous, much? I met him in person and he was a super chill, nice guy.


----------



## posmaster (Jan 24, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrVCToqqqPQ

The bridge in question was referred to as a "Korean Hipshot" at about 11:11 - so yeah, that ain't right.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 24, 2016)

posmaster said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrVCToqqqPQ
> 
> The bridge in question was referred to as a "Korean Hipshot" at about 11:11 - so yeah, that ain't right.


I am sure they were notified of the thread on their forum. I believe that's the reason their wording has changed when saying the specs. Also korean hipshot?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2016)

Why not just call it a "Chapman Hardtail" or "Chapman Fixed Bridge"? Both ESP and Schecter do that on their non-Hipshot guitars.

EDIT: I shouldn't give Rabea a hard time. He isn't exactly a salesperson, plus I don't really think he's a Chapman employee, just an endorsee and friend/bandmate of Chappers. Usually Lee and Chappers should know the specs.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow. Korean Hipshot. im calling BS on that. If that were true, Chapman Guitars and Hipshot would have been able to tell me right away. This pisses me off. Why can't they just admit they screwed up?


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 24, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> Wow. Korean Hipshot. im calling BS on that. If that were true, Chapman Guitars and Hipshot would have been able to tell me right away. This pisses me off. Why can't they just admit they screwed up?


Anyone feel free to correct me if I am wrong, but a korean hipshot doesn't exist. If they do I did not find them on their site. Floyd rose has all the models listed that is made with their name on them. Also I agree 100% with you. Hope they contact you soon.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2016)

It doesn't. All of Hipshot's stuff is USA-made. They don't import anything.

I'm gonna give Rabea the benifit of the doubt and assume it was a slip of the tongue. He isn't much of a marketing person like Chappers and Lee and I guess, like most people, he assumes that hardtail = Hipshot. 

Now, if that was Chappers or Lee saying that, then that would be ....ty of them.


----------



## DragonGuitar (Jan 24, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> Wow. Korean Hipshot. im calling BS on that. If that were true, Chapman Guitars and Hipshot would have been able to tell me right away. This pisses me off. Why can't they just admit they screwed up?


 
They probably will. They have been on tour in the West Coast doing publicity for the brand, and then at NAMM for the duration of this controversy / issue. They haven't had time to respond in any way about this, they probably don't even know about it yet. I don't think Chappers would try to profit by calling it a hipshot and then putting a cheaper bridge on it; I'm sure it was just a communication or factory error, which they should and most likely will apolagize for and correct it somehow (probably just by stopping marketing it as a hipshot). But people need to give them enough time to actually do that, and at NAMM, that's something they dont have.


----------



## austink (Jan 24, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> like *most people*, he assumes that hardtail = Hipshot.



 I would guess that 75%+ of guitar players would refer to that bridge as a hardtail bridge and not a hipshot. It is a similar idea to ford making f150 trucks, but not all trucks are an f150. If you show someone a chevy silverado I am pretty sure they would call it a chevy truck, not a "chevy f150".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2016)

^Most people aren't over-analytical like us forum goers.


----------



## potatohead (Jan 24, 2016)

austink said:


> I would guess that 75%+ of guitar players would refer to that bridge as a hardtail bridge and not a hipshot. It is a similar idea to ford making f150 trucks, but not all trucks are an f150. If you show someone a chevy silverado I am pretty sure they would call it a chevy truck, not a "chevy f150".



Agreed


----------



## blckrnblckt (Jan 25, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Most people aren't over-analytical like us forum goers.



So true


----------



## culexknight (Jan 25, 2016)

@OP: I hope yours was at least set-up correctly. Mine would not stay in-tune without a major setup across the board when I got mine. Totally thinking on flipping it...


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 25, 2016)

culexknight said:


> @OP: I hope yours was at least set-up correctly. Mine would not stay in-tune without a major setup across the board when I got mine. Totally thinking on flipping it...


Right out of the box mine was not perfect. For some reason the saddle on the G string was as far back as it could go. I also saw a YouTube unboxing video where the recipient of the Ghost Fret also had the same issue. I also had slight tuning issues for a little while, but the issue seemed to resolve itself after a few hours of playing. I'm thinking they were nut related, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 27, 2016)

any update? it has been quite a while now. hope they have gotten back to you.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 27, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> any update? it has been quite a while now. hope they have gotten back to you.



On Monday, I sent an email to my contact at Hipshot. I asked how the meeting at NAMM went and told him about the 'Korean Hipshot' business. He replied to me this morning:

"I met with them and they realized that they made a mistake. They are going to change this. We do not make any bridges in Korea."

Still nothing from Chapman Guitars.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 27, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> On Monday, I sent an email to my contact at Hipshot. I asked how the meeting at NAMM went and told him about the 'Korean Hipshot' business. He replied to me this morning:
> 
> "I met with them and they realized that they made a mistake. They are going to change this. We do not make any bridges in Korea."
> 
> Still nothing from Chapman Guitars.


send another email this is ridiculous how they have not responded. Also update the other thread on the chapman site.


----------



## rewihendrix (Jan 28, 2016)

such an easy fix for them too.

Update the website, send an email to the distributors, and advertise on your site a free strap or set of strings or something for anyone who purchase that guitar (through the distribution channel, obviously). Reinburse distributors accordingly.

Or something similar.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 28, 2016)

This is a quote from a member from the chapman forums who owns a ghost fret. 

"Sorry to add more fuel to the flame, but the "Schaller Straplocks" included are absolutely not Schaller. I've had these on many guitars and they always have a nice weight to them and are stamped saying made in Germany on them( at least every one ive had says this) The ones included feel very light, no markings on them and the black paint literally rubbed off onto my hands when I installed them. My fingers were black. Never happened with real Schallers."

So the ghost fret doesn't have a hipshot nor real schaller straplocks.


----------



## Bucks (Jan 28, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> On Monday, I sent an email to my contact at Hipshot. I asked how the meeting at NAMM went and told him about the 'Korean Hipshot' business. He replied to me this morning:
> 
> "I met with them and they realized that they made a mistake. They are going to change this. We do not make any bridges in Korea."
> 
> Still nothing from Chapman Guitars.



Hipshot, a company proud to still be able to stamp on their products, Made in the USA...."Korean Hipshot"... thats hilarious, and disgraceful of chapman guitars.


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 28, 2016)

Yup and that's no Chapman for me ever 

I've been waiting to see how this would unfold. It should have been sorted out within days..as mentioned Change the website and offer some sort of compensation to those that already purchased. Instead this has dragged on for a month and they still have done absolutely nothing..every day more potential customers seeing the fasle/mistaken specs buying based on that and creating a bigger problem for the company. Now with the revelation there are other parts which are not as claimed it seems less like a mistake and more like sketchy false advertising/bait and switch.


----------



## GraemeH (Jan 28, 2016)

It's not a Chapman Ghost Fret guys, it's a "Korean Gibson".

/Chapman logic.


----------



## stevexc (Jan 28, 2016)

So much salt in this thread, it's amazing. SSO, never change.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 28, 2016)

So on the thread I started over at the Chapman forum, there have been suspicions that the pots are not CTS as advertised. Here is a snippet of that:

*I just checked and I'm 99.99% sure these are NOT cts pots. at least the volume isn't (tone is covered by split). Mine has stamped made in Korea, part number, no CTS stamp although it could technically fit under my ground solder, but highly unlikely, hence the 99.9%. At least the tuners are legit Hipshot....that's about it though so far... *

So now we are 100% sure there isn't a Hipshot on the Ghost Fret, and there is evidence that the Schiller Strap Locks & CTS pots are faux.

****EDIT: Ghost Frets are not advertised with CTS pots everywhere. Andertons is currently advertising CTS but Chapman's website and Riff City Guitars are not.****


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 28, 2016)

well to be fair all this drama just came up at the time the boys at Chapman Guitars jsut went off to USA for their west tour and latter NAMM show, and now probably dealing with the aftermath of namm.

Also remember these guys are a small company, they seem big due to the quick fame thanks to youtube Robs channel, but they still are a small company. So I bet you everyone involved was and has been "out of the office" for the last month or so.

Yes, they could have repply an email on the road. But who knows if they could having all the dates schedules and namm, plus who knows how many emails these guys get.


I do not think these guys are avoiding you as there is really nothing mayor to avoid, plus its an easy fix and apology, plus it looks bad for their business. I just think they havent even realised about the whole topic yet. I dont think they are aware of whats been happening


And although Rob is the creator, owner and face of the company, he probably doesnt deal with these kind of stuff. Maybe is his wife the one who deal with customer and dealers, or some other guy who has his hands full with other stuff. MAybe their little company is getting big way too fast for them to catch up and a problem like this just went under the radar without notice (not the wrong naming parts, but the emails and forum)


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 28, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> well to be fair all this drama just came up at the time the boys at Chapman Guitars jsut went off to USA for their west tour and latter NAMM show, and now probably dealing with the aftermath of namm.
> 
> Also remember these guys are a small company, they seem big due to the quick fame thanks to youtube Robs channel, but they still are a small company. So I bet you everyone involved was and has been "out of the office" for the last month or so.
> 
> ...


No they have been made aware of. A guitar tech who works at andertons has said he told them of the issues that people have found. This was posted on the chapman thread btw. Also not just that hipshot rep has also talked to chapman himself at namm. So we are waiting for them to respond...


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 28, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> I just think they havent even realised about the whole topic yet. I don't think they are aware of whats been happening



On the thread I started over at the Chapman forum, we have had direct contact with a man who has regular contact with Rob Chapman, and has told us that they are aware of the situation. Also, Hipshot and Chapman Guitars had a meeting at NAMM regarding the issue. 

So its probably a busy schedule more than anything, but even poor customer service can usually resolve or at least ADDRESS an issue in a month's time.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 28, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> No they have been made aware of. A guitar tech who works at andertons has said he told them of the issues that people have found. This was posted on the chapman thread btw. Also not just that hipshot rep has also talked to chapman himself at namm. So we are waiting for them to respond...



Beat me to it.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 28, 2016)

What a cluster..... How non-observant can you be to miss two to three parts being wrong. I do however think a little more time is in order since there's still a bunch of namm dust settling. 

Still a shame that its taking so long to do so little.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 28, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> On the thread I started over at the Chapman forum, we have had direct contact with a man who has regular contact with Rob Chapman, and has told us that they are aware of the situation. Also, Hipshot and Chapman Guitars had a meeting at NAMM regarding the issue.
> 
> So its probably a busy schedule more than anything, but even poor customer service can usually resolve or at least ADDRESS an issue in a month's time.



fair enough. As long as the proper people get notify of the matter, and not the "I told one guy who works at the store who is friend of Rob and the every now and them see him" kinda stuff


lets keep playing the waiting game them


----------



## feraledge (Jan 28, 2016)

This has definitely gotten increasingly lame, it really just looks like they threw a bunch of hip product names on it and did none. 
My money is on the TUSQ nut being the next one to be proven fake. 
The checklist:


> Maple three piece neck - through neck design
> Book matched flame Canadian maple Arch top
> See-Thru Black Gloss finish
> Sapele mahogany wings
> ...



Next thing you know, we'll find out the case wasn't made from real dragon skin.


EDIT: Redacted misstatement about the lack of an arch top, two more posts follow.


----------



## DragonGuitar (Jan 28, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Next thing you know, we'll find out the case wasn't made from real dragon skin.



You think so? 

I am still in the "they probably are recovering from NAMM, etc, will get around to it pretty soon" camp, but this is starting to make me lose respect for the brand if all of these misadvertised parts aren't what they say they are. I hope they have a good excuse for this. Otherwise, why not just sell Squier strats as Fender customs?


----------



## feraledge (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm officially on the "WTF Chapman" bandwagon. This is just outright lying. If I bought an LTD 1000 series new and they shipped a 400 series, I'd be seriously irritated about it especially if the dealer said, "no that's a 1000". 
None of these parts are really that expensive, Hipshot bridges retail at $60, CTS pots are like $6, TUSQ nuts are like $12, Schaller strap locks are $15. Their actual cost is a fraction of that, but if they're lying about that stuff (and also claiming to have NYXL strings, twice the cost of normal ones, my next go to on "are they really?"), then what else are they lying about? 
And then Riff City, their US distributor who paid for them to travel across the States (I believe more than once) in a Chapman wrapped bus has this as the kicker line on their sales pitch:


> With features like the Flame Canadian Maple arch top and the Hipshot hardtail, no guitar even comes close to this model.


I mean, really? You can see from half a mile it's not a Hipshot! 

Here's the thing: it could have come with a $10 bridge, a cheap nut, whatever pots and standard strap pins, and still at $900 be a solid guitar that comes with a hardshell case. But when the specs just keep coming undone and everyone is playing stupid about it? Then yeah, it's just lying.

So when you read:


> no guitar even comes close to this model.


That apparently includes this model itself.

*EDIT: My mistake, I genuinely thought this was a flat top guitar and was corrected. There's a (I believe) 2-3 mm drop from the front pickup to the horns, very subtle, but indeed it is carved.*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2016)

I was checking their site... They actually DO have a fakeshot labeled correctly on the ML3 modern.

ML-3 Modern | Chapman Guitars









> Chapman &#8216;Hard Tail Deluxe&#8217; bridge



Not sure why BOTH Ghost Fret pages are wrong, but everything else is right.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 28, 2016)

weird thing is that in their website the other trem and bridges are correctly named

ML1 > Wilkinson WVPCR Tremolo

ML3 modern > Chapman &#8216;Hard Tail Deluxe&#8217; bridge

ML3 traditional > Chapman &#8216;T Plate&#8217; bridge

ML7 and ML-7 T > Hipshot hardware (pics show correct bridge)

ML1 PRO > Hipshot Tremolo (correct again)

but then you get to the

Special run Ghost Fret and normal Ghost Fret > Hipshot hardtail bridge??????

so why have that one wrong, when they had no problem at all to correctly named all the other guitars? Thats one big F## up 


in other though with this topic, maybe everything would be corrected once the website gets updated, they are waiting for that?


----------



## stevexc (Jan 28, 2016)

feraledge said:


> I
> I mean, really? You can see from a mile it's a flat top guitar! You can see from half a mile it's not a Hipshot!



Wrong, the top is carved/arched in the Gibson sense, albeit subtly. approx. 4:15 in this video or thereabouts.


Seriously, this entire thread is a goldmine of overreaction and ridiculousness. It's pretty clear that seeing as how all of their other products ARE correctly described that the incorrect description for this single model was an error and not some kind of conspiracy to screw customers. If Canadollars were worth anything I'd put money on the listed specs being the original specs, and when they were changed for whatever reason the description (also sent to Andertons, owned by one of the co-owners of Chapman guitars) wasn't updated to fix that.

Should Chapman do something about that? Definitely. But the unfounded hate here is laughable. Like, Hipshot themselves only talked with Chapman this weekend. They've known for roughly 4-6 days, and according to Rob's Instagram they aren't even in the right continent yet to do much about it.

I also really enjoy the fact that ESP and Jackson, for instance, don't receive this much drama for their faulty product pages.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 28, 2016)

stevexc said:


> Wrong, the top is carved/arched in the Gibson sense, albeit subtly. approx. 4:15 in this video or thereabouts.
> 
> 
> Seriously, this entire thread is a goldmine of overreaction and ridiculousness. It's pretty clear that seeing as how all of their other products ARE correctly described that the incorrect description for this single model was an error and not some kind of conspiracy to screw customers. If Canadollars were worth anything I'd put money on the listed specs being the original specs, and when they were changed for whatever reason the description (also sent to Andertons, owned by one of the co-owners of Chapman guitars) wasn't updated to fix that.
> ...



I stand corrected! Thanks Stevexc.

Had I never watched the video nor held the guitar I would have never seen that "arch", but, it's definitely there. Redacting my previous statement, but not to try and hide it, just not to fuel other people making the same misassumption I have.

But I was in the same camp about other companies not getting this much flak, and yet 3 specs (so far) is a pretty good number to get wrong. Don't discount that.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 28, 2016)

Its been way more than six days. OP brought it up to the Chapman folks and got a response a while ago. ....ing up on a spec sheet is one thing... being made aware of it and dragging your ass to remedy it is another. 

It's just unprofessional.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 28, 2016)

stevexc said:


> Should Chapman do something about that? Definitely. But the unfounded hate here is laughable. Like, Hipshot themselves only talked with Chapman this weekend. They've known for roughly 4-6 days, and according to Rob's Instagram they aren't even in the right continent yet to do much about it.
> 
> I also really enjoy the fact that ESP and Jackson, for instance, don't receive this much drama for their faulty product pages.



It's not like this is a side job for these dudes. The only reason we're talking about them is because they made a big hit doing gear demos and reviews for gear that they're selling. If you're going to have that be your claim to fame and then you can't get the specs right on your own guitar, then what are you worth? 
But the 6 days thing is definitely out of line. They're touring another continent to demo and market this very guitar and a handful of others. Rob is using the Ghost Fret for his demos, including the one he did at NAMM, one of the biggest guitar shows in the world. 
So if he's got a rep as a guitar nerd amongst guitar nerds and he needs an internet forum to tell him that the specs on his own guitar that he's holding and exhibiting daily to people with the intent to sell them on it are wrong, then that says something. 
Maybe they should call a meeting with Hipshot about that? 

But this is different than ESP and Jackson, they built their reputation building awesome guitars and then eventually sold a bunch of cheaper ones too. Chapmans is a luthier, they are guitar dorks (like us) who got enough of a following to have someone build the guitars they designed. And, again, even with all of this the Ghost Fret may be an awesome guitar and even a really awesome value, but it doesn't look good on a company born of the internet that they aren't responding or, worse, that they were waiting for enough people to complain before they chose to pay attention to it. A redacted statement (like the one I made above) even where those dudes live on Youtube, could clear the whole thing up and they would save face. 
Really, how hard is it to sell an explorer? I knew the Epiphone 84 Reissue was junky, but I still almost pulled the trigger on it multiple times because, well, it's an 84 reissue! Just be honest!


----------



## Fathand (Jan 29, 2016)

Has anyone considered this: The Ghost Fret should've had all the things they advertised - but WMI has screwed up? 

Not trying to defend the Chapman guys (a mistake / faulty advertising is what it is, the one or the other), but given that WMI makes a boatload of guitars something like this could just be a production run slippage, faulty information from sales to manufacturing or a crap QC manager cutting costs from the wrong place etc. 

And because they ship the guitars from the factory to the dealer direct they're pretty much only aware about the guitars they sell through Anderton's themselves. So for example, you US guys are depending on the Riff City people to know and verify the specs on the models they sell.

But if they got some bad feedback in the UK through Anderton's and their tech, and did nothing... well, that's a bummer.


----------



## rewihendrix (Jan 29, 2016)

Fathand said:


> Has anyone considered this: The Ghost Fret should've had all the things they advertised - but WMI has screwed up?



Oh absolutely, I actually think that's what happened - a breakdown in communication between Chapman and WMI. WMI probably sent him some pics of the hardware along with a quote for pricing, and Chapman probably assumed it was what they specified, and were delighted that they could get hipshot hardware for that price.

Just that it's not hipshot hardware etc.

It's still their responsibility.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 29, 2016)

Back to the waiting game...


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 29, 2016)

rewihendrix said:


> Oh absolutely, I actually think that's what happened - a breakdown in communication between Chapman and WMI. WMI probably sent him some pics of the hardware along with a quote for pricing, and Chapman probably assumed it was what they specified, and were delighted that they could get hipshot hardware for that price.
> 
> Just that it's not hipshot hardware etc.
> 
> It's still their responsibility.



problem is they(he) plays the guitars, and the Ghost Fret is his favourite to play currently, and his has the korean bridge. He is a guitar nerd, he has all the different models at his place, so he can see and know the differences in the bridges 

I recon He knows its a copy bridge, but doesnt know that the website info is wrong

I recon the msitake came from the web designer. Maybe in the first prototype Ghost fret it supposed to have the hipshot and it got changed at some point and the webdesigner didnt got the memo, and all the dealers copy/paste the info from the website. As we shown before they do list the correct names and parts for all the other guitars, its only the Ghost Fret the one with the problem


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 29, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> problem is they(he) plays the guitars, and the Ghost Fret is his favourite to play currently, and his has the korean bridge. He is a guitar nerd, he has all the different models at his place, so he can see and know the differences in the bridges
> 
> I recon He knows its a copy bridge, but doesn't know that the website info is wrong



The only problem with that is Rob says that there is a Hipshot bridge on these guitars, and thats coming from relatively recent videos.


----------



## austink (Jan 29, 2016)

Holy moly! First the bridge, then the strap locks and now possibly the pots? I would also be one to bet against the nut being tusq

Even if we say it was a mix up at world music, if you are selling something with your name on it you probably should make sure it is what you say it is. If they couldn't double check the production guitars before selling them, that is just crappy quality control. 

Does riff city know about all the new developments?

edit: Apparently they put in the wrong spaced bridge humbucker? Also Zero had me busting up with his interaction with Robstafarian


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 29, 2016)

austink said:


> Holy moly! First the bridge, then the strap locks and now possibly the pots? I would also be one to bet against the nut being tusq
> 
> Even if we say it was a mix up at world music, if you are selling something with your name on it you probably should make sure it is what you say it is. If they couldn't double check the production guitars before selling them, that is just crappy quality control.
> 
> ...


Thanks . I was trying to keep it civil. But I got irked what can I say. lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2016)

I just checked the thread.

What the ever-living .... happened in there?


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 29, 2016)

So now for sure chapman has been made aware of the issue. The specs on the chapman site now say hipshot style bridge. So when are they going to respond or is that all they are going to do?


----------



## GraemeH (Jan 29, 2016)

They aren't allowed to say "Hipshot style" in official marketing material since that's a trademark. As I alluded to that's like advertising the guitar as "Gibson style" - the lawyers would be up his arse in a second.

Unless Hipshot have given him dispensation to use that phrase, but I can't imagine it.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 29, 2016)

Well, at least the source is no longer misleading, which is all I really gave a damn about. Not sure how legal it is, but it's not misleading anymore, though the strap locks should be looked into. Hopefully they can send out the correct spec sheet to dealers.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 29, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> Thanks . I was trying to keep it civil. But I got irked what can I say. lol



That Robstafarian guy definitely was being defensive. It's been a MONTH, and no response from customer service. I can't think of any company that blows me off for a month with no response. Most say 24-48 hours. And still, no one was complaining, just wondering when it would be addressed, but that Rob guy had a huge issue with anything people said. And talk about paranoid. In what dictionary does white knight = spineless twat? Despite what he thinks, there is more liability in NOT changing the website than changing it immediately. He said if they changed it there could be multiple lawsuits. I know about this area from experience, and the opposite is true. Handling the customers who didn't get what they thought they would is definitely a touchy legal situation. But correcting the website to correct a problem is not. 

I guess the take home message is don't expect a fan of a brand to be objective. Same thing happened on here with every luthier that's taken people's money and gone AWOL. Which sucks, because you'd think you could ask people with experience a question without getting told to shut up. 

I have no skin in the game, but I'm curious to see the response. I think Rob is a cool guy, and the company is cool, so I think this will get fixed. But I don't get all the hate on OP for bringing it up and asking about it.


----------



## rewihendrix (Jan 30, 2016)

Saying "Hipshot-style" is still very misleading. Hipshot is not a generic name for a type of bridge. It's a hardtail bridge and that's the exact term they should use. 

I would actually be more comfortable with them saying "Gibson-style scale length" as opposed to just "23 3/4", as Gibson has actual cache in regards to that particular style of guitar. Hipshot? They make a range of different hardware, including a hard tail bridge which I'm not even sure why is particularly desirable.

Hell, even "Floyd Rose-style trem" would even be understandable, if still highly highly illegal, because at least FR has a recognisable style to it.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 30, 2016)

austink said:


> Does riff city know about all the new developments



I haven't spoken to them in quite awhile. I'm not too sure what they know at this point. I suppose I could call them, but I'm not sure if there is any real reason to at this point.



ZERO1 said:


> So now for sure chapman has been made aware of the issue. The specs on the chapman site now say hipshot style bridge. So when are they going to respond or is that all they are going to do?



Still haven't heard anything from them. So they can change their website, but still can't talk to an actual paying customer after a month? 



Hollowway said:


> But I don't get all the hate on OP for bringing it up and asking about it.



I think the majority have been pretty sympathetic to the situation. Some see it as a non-issue and I respect that opinion, but I am not one to just sit there and take it.


----------



## patdavidmusic (Jan 31, 2016)

long thread is long,
in all the pages i may have missed it,

but how does it sound and feel buddy?


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 31, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> So now for sure chapman has been made aware of the issue. The specs on the chapman site now say hipshot style bridge. So when are they going to respond or is that all they are going to do?




but that is only for the Ghost Fret page, on the "special Run Ghost Fret" it still says "Hipshot bridge"

and if you are going to "change" the website, why wont you just fix the whole dam thing??? instead of adding "hipshot-STYLE bridge" to kinda "fix" the problem, but still keep the original mistake, so it doesnt look like a mistake??

specially when for the other guitar you have this



> ML3 modern > Chapman &#8216;Hard Tail Deluxe&#8217; bridge



so if they are perfectly able to write that for that guitar, then why wont you do the same for the ghist fret, since its using the exact same bridge?


I was giving them the benefit of the doubt before, but this website "update" it makes me think poorly of them


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 31, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> but that is only for the Ghost Fret page, on the "special Run Ghost Fret" it still says "Hipshot bridge"
> 
> and if you are going to "change" the website, why wont you just fix the whole dam thing??? instead of adding "hipshot-STYLE bridge" to kinda "fix" the problem, but still keep the original mistake, so it doesnt look like a mistake??
> 
> ...


What I don't understand is how they fixed the site. but they haven't addressed the issue at all. Is that all they are going to do? Just update the site and sweep it under the rug? Because I think that would be ....ty.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 31, 2016)

It's not a ghost fret, it's a ghost bridge. (Although the unadvertised 0 fret is missing too)


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 31, 2016)

I think it may be OK that the website is changed but they haven't responded. They may be discussing what they're going to do with the customers that have already purchased the guitar. They could ignore them, respond with an apology, open up to returns, send them something with the apology, offer a discount on a future order, etc. 

I agree though, he "Hipshot style bridge" wording is weird.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 31, 2016)

patdavidmusic said:


> long thread is long,
> in all the pages i may have missed it,
> 
> but how does it sound and feel buddy?



Sounds and feels great! Slightly smaller than a Gibson Explorer. Really thin neck plays fast. Has some neck dive, but that comes with the territory.


----------



## Maybrick (Feb 1, 2016)

This is the first Chapman guitar that I've looked at an thought "Wow, that looks nice".

I'm really tempted to get one for bedroom use. I don't think I'd suite an Explorer shaped guitar live!


----------



## patdavidmusic (Feb 1, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> Sounds and feels great! Slightly smaller than a Gibson Explorer. Really thin neck plays fast. Has some neck dive, but that comes with the territory.



Glad you're digging it mate!


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Feb 1, 2016)

Chapman Guitars responded. Here is what they wrote:

*Hi Ryan

Thanks for your email and sorry to hear about your issue. Weve since been in contact with Hipshot and our factory and since updated our website to be correct. Thanks for letting us know about this, and sorry for any inconvenience.

Regards

Matt Hornby

Chapman Guitars*

I hate to say, but I lost my cool and sent quite an angry email back to them. I wasn't going to post it here, but I might as well. I'm aware that I was a little harsh / abrasive, and I'm sure a lot of people on here won't exactly agree with what I wrote or how I handled it. It's early, and I haven't had my coffee yet.  

*Matt, 

This is quite unsettling. Firstly, if you never used Hipshot bridges on the guitar why would you have been in Contact with Hipshot? Were you in contact with Gibson since this guitar is Explorer Style? 

There is also reason to believe that the Schaller Strap Locks that are included are not genuine as well. Schallers are stamped MADE IN GERMANY while these are not. The Schallers have considerable weight to them while these do not. Over at the Chapman forum, a member even said the paint from them rubbed off on his hands while installing them - which is definitely not a characteristic of Schaller Strap Locks. 

Andertons claim that the guitar has CTS pots, and there is even debate if the Ghost Fret has those. 

It has been over a month and the most I have got from Chapman Guitars is 5 sentences - two of those sentences say sorry for the inconvenience..Inconvenience? How about I paid for a guitar that is supposed to have specific equipment on it, and it does not. I feel cheated, and if all this stuff about the strap locks and pots turn out to be true, I will feel straight up taken advantage of. I am a paying customer, Matt. 

I would like to schedule a time where either you, or someone from Chapman Guitars can call me so we can talk about the above mentioned items. I have a started forum threads over at sevenstring.org & the Chapman website that combined have over 20,000 views. These people all are waiting to see how Chapman Guitars handles this situation, and so far I can promise you that they are not impressed. Your companys silence throughout this has been very off-putting. Quietly changing the website is the equivalent of sweeping the whole thing under the rug. There have been many potential buyers that stated they would not be purchasing a Chapman Guitar after seeing how this is all going down.

Please, help me restore faith in your company. I want this to be a good experience, and you have so many ways to still save face and make this right. I am only one person, but I promise you there are many more that want this issue brought to a head. 

Sorry for the inconvenience,

Ryan*


----------



## MoshJosh (Feb 1, 2016)

Yeah your message was a tad. . . unprofessional, but so awesome at the same time!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't think your message was bad at all.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 1, 2016)

Well, he's not a professional, he's a customer, and as customer rants go, this one is quite civil and documented.


----------



## feraledge (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm not sure why a professional email was due, he's a customer not a business associate and he's being thrown for a loop. I think the message sums up the situation well and why their non-response is problematic and their remedy is weak.
As I've said, I was of the mindset early on that this was overblown, but I've come around on that. 
It all has to do with scale. Rob isn't just the lead on design, he's the salesman and this is his guitar, one that he has been touring with personally to show. 
If ESP flubs the specs on an LTD in print I wouldn't blame their CEO. He probably rarely if ever touches them.


----------



## ZERO1 (Feb 1, 2016)

chapman responded. It was a great response. Much respect. It was on the chapman forum.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 1, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> chapman responded. It was a great response. Much respect. It was on the chapman forum.





Rob Chappers via Chapman Forum said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry, I've been away in the USA for a while and this thread has only just been bought to my attention. The spec of the Ghost Fret was something I discussed at length with our Korean factory when I visited in 2014... it was the reason of my visit.
> 
> ...



Looks like he's making it right, still kinda crappy they didn't inspect the batches, but looks like it'll be good.


----------



## xCaptainx (Feb 1, 2016)

Well that's probably the best response you'll get from anyone in regards to such a genuine mistake with their product. 

While a tad late (but given NAMM month, understandable) Chappers has delivered with the required backstory and resolution offers. Nicely done.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 1, 2016)

I honestly didn't expect refunds or a settlement. That's really really good on his part.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Feb 1, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> chapman responded. It was a great response. Much respect. It was on the chapman forum.



Man, I really can't tell you how great that made me feel as a consumer. It honestly made my day. The company breaking the silence and being real with us is what I wanted, and the fact that it was Rob himself attests to his character / moral being. 

I was never really sold on them (or him), but this completely restored my faith. The money doesn't even really make a difference to me, its just the fact that they are actually trying. Thats a big +1 in my book.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 1, 2016)

That's fair play from him, and NAMM is for once a decent excuse for the delay. I hope he's learned his lesson and will pay more attention in the future.


----------



## austink (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't buy the ignorance explanation. He did a ton of videos to promote it (when he had a production model in his hands) and referred to the bridge as hipshot. Some dude of the other forum pulled up some great clips. 

You going for the monetary deal or a full blown return?


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Feb 1, 2016)

austink said:


> I don't buy the ignorance explanation. He did a ton of videos to promote it (when he had a production model in his hands) and referred to the bridge as hipshot. Some dude of the other forum pulled up some great clips.
> 
> You going for the monetary deal or a full blown return?



I am going to go for the monetary compensation. I do agree that he did a bunch of videos to promote the guitar, and should have known better. Perhaps he thought the actual production model would have those desired specs? Either way, they are trying to make it right, and for that I have to commend them. I fully expected nothing more than a "sorry".

Either way, this is a good lesson for Rob and his company. I'm not after anyone's nuts, I just wanted to know what happened, why it happened, and where we go from here. Thats exactly what happened.


----------



## rewihendrix (Feb 1, 2016)

yup I had suspected it was a communication issue, but it's nice to actually hear the explanation.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 1, 2016)

Much respect! Man, I had zero interest in these guitars before, but now I want one! I love how this is being handled.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 1, 2016)

pretty weird he didnt notice the difference on this bridge against the real hipshot on the other Chapmans guitars. But again, he might have though this was a different hipshot model. Like not all hipshots have to look the same kinda thing, this might be model A instead of B

But awesome on him for that response, feel really sorry on them ahving to return money like that, but again hopefully not many people would claim the money. I wouldnt if I had one, seems too muhc trouble for a small amount.

Pretty bad email you got from them, they should had email you Robs response instead.

Glad they did the right thing


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 1, 2016)

Of course, the big question is whether robstafarian over on the chapman forum still has his panties in a bunch.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Feb 1, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> But awesome on him for that response, feel really sorry on them ahving to return money like that, but again hopefully not many people would claim the money. I wouldnt if I had one, seems too muhc trouble for a small amount.



I've spent waaaaaay too much time at work messing with this instead of actually..ya know..working


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Feb 1, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Of course, the big question is whether robstafarian over on the chapman forum still has his panties in a bunch.


Ha. He seems like an all right guy, and pretty knowledgable as well. But that was a great exchange


----------



## feraledge (Feb 1, 2016)

It took some time and I think it's hard to understand why it took so long to notice, but it's clear they thought about it and probably have been weighing their options since the batches came out, but the idea of giving cash refunds direct? Damn. Pretty gracious amount too. 
Well done Chapman!


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Feb 1, 2016)

Can't say I'm surprised about his response. It's a shame it took so long for the noise to be heard, but he handled it like a pro imo. I personally wouldn't even bother with the refund for the simple fact that it is a small business where every penny counts, he offered to make it right with a small refund (edit:rather, it's a pretty generous refund for what it is.) despite it eating into profits (I'm sure), and things have been corrected informationwise. 

Kudos, Chapman.


----------



## DragonGuitar (Feb 1, 2016)

Yay, I'm glad this all worked out. They are good guitars, so I'm glad the company handled this well. Faith restored!


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 1, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> I've spent waaaaaay too much time at work messing with this instead of actually..ya know..working





but yeah not referring to you bro, if you want the small amount or the full refund then go all in for it. You prb were the first one not to notice, but the one to actually start a big talk about it


I think most ppl wont care much about the refund process to get that money (prob thats what they are hopping for lol ) but great for them to offer that option.

At the end of the day is still a great guitar for what it seems, and his guitar still has the korean bridge, so I guess it works.


but I still recon you should change the pickups for chrome cover ones. They look sick on Robs guitar


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Feb 1, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> I still recon you should change the pickups for chrome cover ones. They look sick on Robs guitar



I'm a little up in the air about that. I almost think a brushed chrome would look better than bright but I'll kick it around.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Feb 2, 2016)

austink said:


> I don't buy the ignorance explanation. He did a ton of videos to promote it (when he had a production model in his hands) and referred to the bridge as hipshot. Some dude of the other forum pulled up some great clips.



You'd be surprised at the amount of people who can't tell one part from another. Even some people who claim to be die hard Ibanez fanboys can't tell most of their trems apart. For instance, read through the first pages of this thread. How many people spotted this one as a no-brand rando bridge?

I think Rob, for all his grandeur, is just not a details-guy, which I've suspected for a long time from watching his channel. However, it seems odd that nobody in his company spotted this.


----------



## Sumsar (Feb 2, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Can't say I'm surprised about his response. It's a shame it took so long for the noise to be heard, but he handled it like a pro imo. I personally wouldn't even bother with the refund for the simple fact that it is a small business where every penny counts, he offered to make it right with a small refund (edit:rather, it's a pretty generous refund for what it is.) despite it eating into profits (I'm sure), and things have been corrected informationwise.
> 
> Kudos, Chapman.



I am pretty sure Chapman is good for quite a large amount. Both based on adds from his youtube channel, income from his guitars and I suppose Andertons also pay him quite a bit for doing videos for them. So i don't think this is something that in any way shape or form treatens his "small business".
Contrary I am more worried about that many people that should get this refund will not get it, simply because no one told them. I doubt Chappers will actually do a video where he tells people that they are supposed to get a refund.


----------



## Zado (Feb 2, 2016)

Was this posted already? 

WMI Issues - Album on Imgur


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 2, 2016)

Sumsar said:


> I am pretty sure Chapman is good for quite a large amount. Both based on adds from his youtube channel, income from his guitars and I suppose Andertons also pay him quite a bit for doing videos for them. So i don't think this is something that in any way shape or form treatens his "small business".
> Contrary I am more worried about that many people that should get this refund will not get it, simply because no one told them. I doubt Chappers will actually do a video where he tells people that they are supposed to get a refund.



I dont think he would do a video either (but who knows). As a business point of view its bad to do so, they would loose a lot of money. The "real fans", those who are on the forum, they read about the refound and maybe half of them would claim it? or mayority? I dont know. I wouldnt as it seems too much trouble for 60$ for something it cant be fixed and it doesnt botter me too much, but if he makes a viral video about it, then everyone who doesnt give a crap about him or the brand would ask a full refund of the guitar (like hey, free guitar no? ) 

same way when a car company does a recall for a small thing, they wont public advertise it, as its a big loss of money, but they still have to do so, but they are not going to chase you up for it. You would be surprise on how many people wont know that their car has a factory recall, unless its a death-treath-danger thing,= they wont go too public about it

the ones who bought the guitar and dont know about brands and specs wont care about what the guitar comes with, those are the ones who would prob claim the full refund trying to get a "free guitar" so in a way better they dont find out about the deal. The ones who are that picky and guitar nerds, like us, they would know about it and either buy the guitar knowing they have korean bridges and the specs on the website are wrong, and be happy about the guitar as they knew from the begining. Or the ones who are in places like here actually complaining about it as they felt ripped off, or directly to them. Those would be the ones who would find out about the refund.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 2, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> (like hey, free guitar no? )
> 
> those are the ones who would prob claim the full refund trying to get a "free guitar" so in a way better they dont find out about the deal.



Where on Earth are you getting that refunds means "free guitar"? 

Obviously it means that they'd work with the dealers to facilitate a complete return of the guitar for all funds rendered.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Feb 2, 2016)

^Oh yeah, I'm pretty sure that refund would be dependent on the customer returning the guitar.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 2, 2016)

> So we&#8217;re really left with giving you two options &#8211; a cash settlement in lieu of the incorrect hardware, or a refund on your guitar.



I think I read that wrong. I was thinking it meant full refund of the guitar (but you keep the guitar), but now I see it means you return the guitar 

ups...

my bad


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 2, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> I think I read that wrong. I was thinking it meant full refund of the guitar (but you keep the guitar)



You'll have to share, whatever it is it was good stuff.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Feb 2, 2016)

im impressed with chappers response as a lover of the chapman guitar models(my ml1 bea is quickly becoming my number one) its good to see the business side of things is kosher and they went to the lengths they did to ensure their customers are happy.

This isn't the first time world music has had a breakdown of communications with a smaller company. The same thing happened with ormsby last year with the ordering of the production models. The change in management caused a lot of problems for a ton of companies so its no surprise that chapman got hit as well


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Feb 2, 2016)

timbucktu123 said:


> im impressed with chappers response as a lover of the chapman guitar models(my ml1 bea is quickly becoming my number one) its good to see the business side of things is kosher and they went to the lengths they did to ensure their customers are happy.
> 
> This isn't the first time world music has had a breakdown of communications with a smaller company. The same thing happened with ormsby last year with the ordering of the production models. The change in management caused a lot of problems for a ton of companies so its no surprise that chapman got hit as well


I'm not sure if there is much of anything Chapman can do, but it is a shame that the manufacturer will probably not catch any flak out of this ordeal. They were the ones to replace the branded equipment with the Korean made parts without Chapman's approval. It was their fault they got confused when they had an employee leave and another take his spot. I know it never should have got past Chapman's people, but I guess it goes to show that you gotta cover your own a** and make sure things are getting done right.


----------



## feraledge (Feb 2, 2016)

Sumsar said:


> I am pretty sure Chapman is good for quite a large amount. Both based on adds from his youtube channel, income from his guitars and I suppose Andertons also pay him quite a bit for doing videos for them. So i don't think this is something that in any way shape or form treatens his "small business".
> Contrary I am more worried about that many people that should get this refund will not get it, simply because no one told them. I doubt Chappers will actually do a video where he tells people that they are supposed to get a refund.



I wouldn't equate Chapman Guitars with Rob Chapman's wallet. He's definitely able to do this for a living, but I don't think he's getting Oprah rich off any of this. The scale of Chapman Guitars is minor in comparison to the field that he's trying to get into.
I'm sure they're having WMI comp a good bit of this, but to give back retail rates on the hardware for a sub $1000 guitar is a big move. I'm not sure there are many comparable instances of this that I can recall.


----------



## exo (Feb 2, 2016)

Zado said:


> Was this posted already?
> 
> WMI Issues - Album on Imgur




Holy crap! That is........amazing..........in all the wrong ways!

People need to read that......


----------



## LTigh (Feb 3, 2016)

Zado said:


> Was this posted already?
> 
> WMI Issues - Album on Imgur



Er, how did you find this and where did it originate? Also, when was the time frame for all this? It says this was posted two months ago but were they referring to Christmas/New Years of 2014 or 2015, or possibly earlier?

Just curious as it puts a few pieces of a number of puzzles in place-- the various issues with the first run of Schecter KMs, the numerous complaints about the first batch of PRS Zach Meyers (although, seemed like PRS was having some QC issues as well-- they were advertising for QC people for the incoming SEs during that period or shortly after), the overall meh quality of the numerous Deans and Schecters and the occasional SE (especially an otherwise beautiful "new" SE Korina what had a tragic crack in the scarf joint of the headstock) that I play-tested from 2013-2014 what I previously mis-attributed to the general overall crappiness of the state of Colorado.

Also, is there more to the story? What was posted to imgur sort of ends abruptly mid-story.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Feb 3, 2016)

^It's from Ormsby's GTR group on FB.


----------



## Vrollin (Feb 3, 2016)

LTigh said:


> the numerous complaints about the first batch of PRS Zach Meyers



What was wrong with the first lot of Zach Myers, I'm not sure if mine is from the earlier batches or not. I haven't noticed any issues, but would be worth looking for anything specific if it was mentioned...


----------



## Zado (Feb 3, 2016)

Eh maybe posting the pics directly would have been better

























No idea about what happened or was written after that, maybe someone here has followed the thing?


----------



## feraledge (Feb 3, 2016)

Zado said:


> Eh maybe posting the pics directly would have been better
> .... [PICS] ....
> No idea about what happened or was written after that, maybe someone here has followed the thing?



It's all in the Ormsby GTR Thread in the Dealer's section.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/290596-ormsby-guitars-gtr-run-possibility-lefties.html


----------



## stevexc (Feb 3, 2016)

feraledge said:


> It's all in the Ormsby GTR Thread in the Dealer's section.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/290596-ormsby-guitars-gtr-run-possibility-lefties.html



For those who don't want to trawl through the whole thread, it's post #358, roughly page 15.


----------



## LTigh (Feb 3, 2016)

Vrollin said:


> What was wrong with the first lot of Zach Myers, I'm not sure if mine is from the earlier batches or not. I haven't noticed any issues, but would be worth looking for anything specific if it was mentioned...



From what I understand and remember during my PRS fanboy days, there were a number of cosmetic issues with the first batch-- well, maybe not all of them, but enough that folks on the PRS forums were posting about it and getting into flame wars over it-- apparently there were sand-throughs on the finish and cracks and other such things-- one person wound up going through the return-and-replace merry-go-round with Sweetwater, since they kept sending him Zachs with sub-par finishing.

Haven't heard anything regarding the functionality of the guitar, though. I think most people were a little miffed that they were getting factory-second tier guitars at new guitar prices.

Last I checked, though, things seemed to straighten out, so maybe the meh-tier PRSi I've tested during that period WERE because of the general crappiness of Colorado.

(Not that there's anything wrong with factory seconds, I love my factory second Schecter, but I got mine from a pretty reputable authorized dealer.)


----------



## ZERO1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Sooo I wasn't sure where to put this I was thinking of making a separate thread but where are wash burn guitars made? WMI as well? If thats the case take a look at this fellas. Washburn PX-SOLAR160C Electric Guitar . That is the specs of the guitar from the site. Here is the specs for the same guitar on Samash. Washburn Parallaxe PX-SOLAR160C Ola Englund Signature Electric Guitar | SamAsh .Was interested in buying the guitar. So I looked up the specs and found them different on one of the few sites that plan to carry it.


----------



## stevexc (Feb 4, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> Sooo I wasn't sure where to put this I was thinking of making a separate thread but where are wash burn guitars made? WMI as well? If thats the case take a look at this fellas. Washburn PX-SOLAR160C Electric Guitar . That is the specs of the guitar from the site. Here is the specs for the same guitar on Samash. Washburn Parallaxe PX-SOLAR160C Ola Englund Signature Electric Guitar | SamAsh .Was interested in buying the guitar. So I looked up the specs and found them different on one of the few sites that plan to carry it.



I'd say that's just a case of Sam Ash not updating their product description. The Solar (guitar)'s been "available" (or advertised as such...) for a while, but the Solar pickups are new, and it's only as of recently that the Solar came stock with Solars.

Besides, it's made in Indonesia, not Korea - I want to say either Washburn has their own Indo factory or it's a Cort factory. Either way, given Washburn's track record with distributing the Solars, you probably won't end up receiving the guitar for a long, long while.


----------



## ZERO1 (Feb 4, 2016)

stevexc said:


> I'd say that's just a case of Sam Ash not updating their product description. The Solar (guitar)'s been "available" (or advertised as such...) for a while, but the Solar pickups are new, and it's only as of recently that the Solar came stock with Solars.
> 
> Besides, it's made in Indonesia, not Korea - I want to say either Washburn has their own Indo factory or it's a Cort factory. Either way, given Washburn's track record with distributing the Solars, you probably won't end up receiving the guitar for a long, long while.


Thanks I appreciate the answer since I wasn't sure. Yeah I heard about those issues with washburn. Do you know the quality of the indo made guitars?


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 4, 2016)

stevexc said:


> Either way, given Washburn's track record with distributing the Solars, you probably won't end up receiving the guitar for a long, long while.



they closed down the previous factory they were using (not sure the history or the why) but thats the reason they couldnt meet demand, as there wasnt any production of guitars being made. They had to source new factories. They found out 6 different ones to compete against each other for the job, build 6 guitars each, test it out, pick the winning one, arrange meetings, productions, ect ect ect. It That takes time. They are now in a new place producing the new gear since towards the end of last year, so give them time before keep bashing them for a bad year.

For specs I would trust more their site, or go to Ola's facebook page/youtube

The only difference in specs of Sam Ash and WAshburn site is that in the Sam Ash it says "Ducan Designed Humbuckers", instead of "Duncan Solar Humbuckers". Theres no difernce, both are saying the same, Sam Ash just didnt include the specific name for them. Pickus are SD made for these guitars only or "designed"


----------



## ZERO1 (Feb 4, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> they closed down the previous factory they were using (not sure the history or the why) but thats the reason they couldnt meet demand, as there wasnt any production of guitars being made. They had to source new factories. They found out 6 different ones to compete against each other for the job, build 6 guitars each, test it out, pick the winning one, arrange meetings, productions, ect ect ect. It That takes time. They are now in a new place producing the new gear since towards the end of last year, so give them time before keep bashing them for a bad year.
> 
> For specs I would trust more their site, or go to Ola's facebook page/youtube
> 
> The only difference in specs of Sam Ash and WAshburn site is that in the Sam Ash it says "Ducan Designed Humbuckers", instead of "Duncan Solar Humbuckers". Theres no difernce, both are saying the same, Sam Ash just didnt include the specific name for them. Pickus are SD made for these guitars only or "designed"


Thanks for the input. Have you played these before? I am wondering of the quality. might pick one up...


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 4, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> Thanks for the input. Have you played these before? I am wondering of the quality. might pick one up...



sadly no. Washburn it always been one of those "unicorn" brands who I never get to see one live in a store lol, unless its a 200$ entry level strat copy

sadly the popular stores here in Aust and the big chains only carry Gibson/Fender stuff, with a small wall dedicated to couple of Ibanez/other brands.

Lucky my local store has a good selection of LTD and Ibanez, and of course Fender/Gresth with a couple of Sterlings.


Your info says you are in California. You must have a store who stocks them somewhere close by.


----------



## ZERO1 (Feb 4, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> sadly no. Washburn it always been one of those "unicorn" brands who I never get to see one live in a store lol, unless its a 200$ entry level strat copy
> 
> sadly the popular stores here in Aust and the big chains only carry Gibson/Fender stuff, with a small wall dedicated to couple of Ibanez/other brands.
> 
> ...


You would think so. Most of the guitars store around my area sell more traditional guitars fender, gibson. There is one store that sells like esp's and the such. They use to sell deans, but sadly no washburns. The closest is about a 45 minute drive away unfortunately. That is a guitar center and who know what they are carrying at the moment. Stuff always seems to change on the daily. 8/


----------



## DragonGuitar (Feb 4, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> You would think so. Most of the guitars store around my area sell more traditional guitars fender, gibson. There is one store that sells like esp's and the such. They use to sell deans, but sadly no washburns. The closest is about a 45 minute drive away unfortunately. That is a guitar center and who know what they are carrying at the moment. Stuff always seems to change on the daily. 8/



You can check and see what they have in stock in each store via their website. It's updated every night after the store closes.


----------



## ZERO1 (Feb 4, 2016)

DragonGuitar said:


> You can check and see what they have in stock in each store via their website. It's updated every night after the store closes.


Thank you good sir. Did not know you could do that thanks.


----------



## Vrollin (Feb 4, 2016)

LTigh said:


> From what I understand and remember during my PRS fanboy days, there were a number of cosmetic issues with the first batch-- well, maybe not all of them, but enough that folks on the PRS forums were posting about it and getting into flame wars over it-- apparently there were sand-throughs on the finish and cracks and other such things-- one person wound up going through the return-and-replace merry-go-round with Sweetwater, since they kept sending him Zachs with sub-par finishing.
> 
> Haven't heard anything regarding the functionality of the guitar, though. I think most people were a little miffed that they were getting factory-second tier guitars at new guitar prices.
> 
> ...



Thankfully I missed out on all that then! My SE245 is still one of the best finished guitars I have ever owned, I picked that up new in 2014...


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thrilled to see Chappers handling this so well. 

Faith in the brand is restored.


----------



## DarthV (Feb 5, 2016)

So now that we know they are using budget oriented parts, has the price on the ghost fret gone down any? Having a touch of GAS for one, but with all the substitutions I have a feeling I won't be willing to pay that much.


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Feb 5, 2016)

DarthV said:


> So now that we know they are using budget oriented parts, has the price on the ghost fret gone down any? Having a touch of GAS for one, but with all the substitutions I have a feeling I won't be willing to pay that much.



Afraid not. Over at the Rob Chapman forum, Rob said that the current retail price was based on their cost from the factory. If they had actually used Hipshot bridges, Schaller Strap Locks, & CTS pots, the retail price would be much higher.


----------



## Vrollin (Feb 8, 2016)

ExtremophileElite said:


> Afraid not. Over at the Rob Chapman forum, Rob said that the current retail price was based on their cost from the factory. If they had actually used Hipshot bridges, Schaller Strap Locks, & CTS pots, the retail price would be much higher.



That's hilarious, because his main selling point was that he could provide guitars with brand name parts at a very good price. Seems like he would have had to know the production cost since the beginning to make such a claim, which as far as he knew was with the genuine parts.... Sounds a bit dodgy to me....

I wonder what his claim to having a superior product is going to be now if what he is having produced is just guitars made in the same factory as other brands and fitted with similar components selling for the same money, can't push that OHSC as a selling point for ever....


----------

